# The Official iPad 3G Watch Thread! (And WiFi'ers who just ordered!)



## Betsy the Quilter

Still waiting for your iPad to get here? Post here, we'll go on iPad watch with you. Who's bringing the margaritas?










Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

Waiting on my 64gb 3g 
Hoping soon we will get an actual ship date.


----------



## Starearedkid

I want one desperately. But just can't seem to justify the purchase at all...

I have a Nook as an e-reader, which I love.

I have a Macbook, which I love.

I have an Ipod Touch, which I love.

I don't read magazines much--so there goes the whole color thing by the wayside. I am too fast a reader to actually read magazines--most of them take me about 20 minutes to read. It has always been a waste of money for me. 

I would love to use it for netflix instant streaming, which my husband and I use all the time. (Right now Arrested Development is playing). 

However, my 30th birthday is on Thursday, and I would love to be surprised with it.

My husband said realistically we would have two of them, because he wouldn't be able to stand me having one and not him. We have learned since we got married--we are not good at sharing electronic devices. 

If I did get one, I would probably spring for the 3G--just to have. Although it would be a 16G. I wouldn't mind a 32G Wifi. Anything is better right now then my 8 G Ipod


----------



## chiffchaff

Waiting for a 64gb 3G version....  wishing for a ship date!

Starearedkid, I understand your dilemma!  But if you get it as a gift, there'll be no need to justify; just enjoy.  Here's hoping it works out that way.  If you do end up purchasing at some point, I hear that the apps take up a lot of room on the iPad so it might be worth going one step higher on the memory than you normally would.  Something to think about and maybe those who already have an iPad will have some advice on that.  Of course it depends on how much audio & video you want to have on it too.  Good luck!


----------



## Eeyore

Waaah! Still waiting. Glad the Wifi'ers got their toys and we are learning a few things from your posts. At least I have an empty Apple iPad case to play with.  

Best Wishes!


----------



## Anne

I am waiting for my 32gb 3G verison   

I hope I get a ship date soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, we'll try to give you as much virtual iPad experience as we can!

Betsy


----------



## corkyb

I have a 16 GIG IPHONE and it is full.  And I don't do videos on it.  Nor many photos.
It's full of music, audiobooks and apps, and email.  Lots of email.  I really wouldn't recommend a 16g ipad.  I think you would fill it immediately unless you didn't store anything on it.
Paula ny


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy, do you have to have an iPad in your possession in order to take the Apple iPad class, or can you just sit in on one? I want to fondle play work with an iPad while I am waiting for mine. And yes, I think I have the strength to resist getting a Wifi one. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't know; I didn't ask since I had one  ...I don't see why you couldn't take the class. I would call them!  They had lots of iPads sitting around on the tables.  At the very least you could go to a store and play with one with the assistance of one of the staff.  Lots of people were on Saturday..

Betsy


----------



## Anne

corkyb said:


> I have a 16 GIG IPHONE and it is full. And I don't do videos on it. Nor many photos.
> It's full of music, audiobooks and apps, and email. Lots of email. I really wouldn't recommend a 16g ipad. I think you would fill it immediately unless you didn't store anything on it.
> Paula ny


That is why I am getting a 32gb I figure I am in the middle of the road.


----------



## Starearedkid

See, my 8 gig is just barely filled. Mostly I just listen to music on it. I do have 4 episodes of the Office and lots of apps. 

But, if I get a gift--I don't care which one I would get. I just want one.

I doubt it will materialize but it would be really cool to have


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know; I didn't ask since I had one ...I don't see why you couldn't take the class. I would call them! They had lots of iPads sitting around on the tables. At the very least you could go to a store and play with one with the assistance of one of the staff. Lots of people were on Saturday..
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the information Betsy! Too late to call them now, so I made an appointment for tomorrow evening's class. Leaving the credit card at home. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## bebobthefrog

I just placed my order for the 64 GB wiFi Ipad. I can't wait.


----------



## jaspertyler

I'm also waiting for the 64 gig 3G.  I am so excited it is painful.  
I hope that we hear very soon.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aeh.Ql1MFc7Y&pos=7

The above is an interesting article about the ATT network and the 3G iPad. After the problems the iPhone has created for the ATT network, I wouldn't be shocked if at least some of those concerns come to pass with the iPad.

I already "caved" and bought a wifi-only iPad, but I thought very hard about the 3G version, so this was interesting to me.


----------



## ayuryogini

It was so much fun to live vicariously while y'all waited for your iPads on Saturday. 
I've been pretty patient, but now I want MINE!!!

Waiting impatiently for my 3G 64gb.

I'm trying to avoid going to the Apple store, because I want the first iPad I play with to be my own, plus I'm afraid I would buy I WiFi, and I REALLY.....MUST.....WAIT!!!!!


----------



## KindleChickie

I have to admit, I am not excited as I once was. I am having issues with Apple of my current MacBook Pro. Kinda hard to get excited about one of their devices when you are one that you paid top dollar for that isnt working. And hasnt been working since you bought it.


----------



## Anne

I just changed my order to the 64 gb


----------



## Rasputina

I will be on ipad watch with those of you still waiting for the 3g version. I picked up the 64 gig wifi version today. Tried it out, loved it, couldn't wait. Plus with the new mobile hot spot devices you can get 4G internet and hook up multiple devices for one fee.


----------



## Sucker4Romance

Sugar said:


> Waiting on my 64gb 3g
> Hoping soon we will get an actual ship date.


Don't you already have the WiFi version? Just wondering because I could have sworn I saw you mention that somewhere.


----------



## fairoasis

I have the 64 3G coming at the 'mysterious end of April'.  I couldn't stand the wait and picked up the 16G Wifi at Best Buy Saturday morning.  I love this thing, but I am glad I have the 3G model coming.  If I am away from the house it's pretty useless for what I use it for.  Apparently, my grand daughter has decided that when Mee Maw's iPad arrives, this 16 G is hers.  How can a grandmother say no?  Skeeball, reading, and now Diner Dash are her favorites.


----------



## Deb G

Waiting, waiting, waiting for my 64 3G ... 
      Waiting, waiting, waiting.  I can hardly wait!!  
      Did I say I was waiting impatiently
      As you can tell, patience has never been a virtue for me.  
      Sigh ... waiting, waiting, waiting.


----------



## sjc

> Who's bringing the margaritas?


Did I hear Margaritas?


----------



## Bren S.

Sucker4Romance said:


> Don't you already have the WiFi version? Just wondering because I could have sworn I saw you mention that somewhere.


Yes I have 32gb wifi as well.


----------



## chiffchaff

Got a FedEx delivery from Apple today. I now have a BT keyboard, iPad dock, and iPad case. Notably absent: AN IPAD.

<sigh>


----------



## Eeyore

Well, back from the Apple iPad hands on class. Six people had signed up for the class and I was the only one that showed up. Got to play with one, found some weak points, and asked a few questions. Lots of people were playing with the display models but I didn't see anyone buying an iPad while I was there for the one hour class.

1) Email lockout feature. None available. You can lock out the iPad as a whole, or certain features of the iPad such as to prevent downloading from iTunes, but not for email. I think this was important because there is no way to prevent anyone from tapping the mail button and seeing all your emails. (Think mother-in-law, clients, kids, etc.)

2) Privacy while on Safari. You can clear history, cookies, and cache in Safari under the Settings menu, but there is no way to set up Privacy while websurfing. Have to buy an app for that, and the Apple tech said he wasn't impressed with any of the apps that are currently out there.

3) Pages app for iPad. He called it Pages lite. If you compose a letter using one of the templates and have pictures or diagrams on the page, it must be sent either as a pdf or "for Word" to anyone that doesn't have an Apple computer (which is about 99.9% of the people who I correspond with.) He recommended as a pdf because even under Word, you can get scrambled results. He typed up a quick letter, then hit a button to send as an email, and Pages asked whether to send it as Pages, pdf, or Word. It is a wonderful program that easily lets you embed any photo from your collection into the letter, you just have to know what the person on the other end is using.

4) I was impressed with iphoto and the pictures that were loaded onto the demo he had. Looking forward to when the camera dongle arrives.

Overall, a very nice tool and I'm glad I'm getting the 3G model. The Apple tech was not aware of the problem with the Apple cover not working with the dock. He did say two people had come in with smashed glass on their iPads due to accidents. One was from a mom who said her kid had a tantrum when she tried to take it away because it was bedtime and the other was a lady who had dropped it on tile without the cover. Apple couldn't help them in either case other than to say they were sorry.

PS-- I'm glad I left my credit card at home.  

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini

Eeyore said:


> Overall, a very nice tool and I'm glad I'm getting the 3G model. The Apple tech was not aware of the problem with the Apple cover not working with the dock. He did say two people had come in with smashed glass on their iPads due to accidents. One was from a mom who said her kid had a tantrum when she tried to take it away because it was bedtime and the other was a lady who had dropped it on tile without the cover. Apple couldn't help them in either case other than to say they were sorry.
> 
> PS-- I'm glad I left my credit card at home.
> 
> Best Wishes!


This makes me glad I already got my Square Trade warranty!!; now I just need my iPad


----------



## Anne

I ordered the ipad cover from Apple when I ordered my ipad. I just ordered  a cover from Melissa. Now all I need is my Square Trade warrinty.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eeyore said:


> Well, back from the Apple iPad hands on class. Six people had signed up for the class and I was the only one that showed up. Got to play with one, found some weak points, and asked a few questions. Lots of people were playing with the display models but I didn't see anyone buying an iPad while I was there for the one hour class.


Glad you got to take the class. In mine, 7 were signed up for but only two of us showed up. I think it shows how intuitive it is.



> 3) Pages app for iPad. He called it Pages lite. If you compose a letter using one of the templates and have pictures or diagrams on the page, it must be sent either as a pdf or "for Word" to anyone that doesn't have an Apple computer (which is about 99.9% of the people who I correspond with.) He recommended as a pdf because even under Word, you can get scrambled results. He typed up a quick letter, then hit a button to send as an email, and Pages asked whether to send it as Pages, pdf, or Word. It is a wonderful program that easily lets you embed any photo from your collection into the letter, you just have to know what the person on the other end is using.


I tried sending the Pages tutorial doc to my PC as a PDF and it was unreadable due to the embedded font not being able to be read. I haven't tried a Word doc yet. I'll try both today using a created document instead of the Apple one.



> I was impressed with iphoto and the pictures that were loaded onto the demo he had. Looking forward to when the camera dongle arrives.


If I can find my camera cable, I'll try the old iPod dongle which I haven't used in years. Let you know!



> PS-- I'm glad I left my credit card at home.


LOL! Wise move!

I can see where the email security could be an issue, although as a quilter, I don't have many industrial secrets that could be discovered, and no kids or mother-in-laws. Actually, it's going to be my husband's email reader so that he doesn't have to use my PC email anymore which he hates. And I check his email for him about half the time, so he doesn't have any secrets either, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

I am going to sign up for the class. I hope they have the classes on the weekend. I cannot do it this weekend. I have to finish something for school. I am going to try and take the class on the 17th. Can take the class without my ipad?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eeyore did.  Eeyore, did they loan you an iPad?

Betsy


----------



## Anne

I just signed up for a Saturday class at 5pm on April17.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

our store here has the iPad clssses at 5PM on weekdays, ugh!  But I am signed up for one today, I'll have to leave work early.


----------



## fairoasis

Things are slowly arriving to make my iPad experience everything it can be.  The wireless keyboard arrived Monday, the dock on Tuesday, and a shipping notice has been issued for the case to be delivered on Friday.  That leaves the iPad itself and the camera connection kit...end of April.  Now, if someone could just tell me WHAT EXACTLY IS THE END OF APRIL!  LOL


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Eeyore did. Eeyore, did they loan you an iPad?
> 
> Betsy


The Apple tech only had the one iPad (16GB) available, so we shared it. I don't know if he would have brought out more iPads if there were more people in the class. All the other iPads in the store were cabled to the tables out front in the demonstration area.

You do NOT have to have an iPad in your possession in order to take the class. I called yesterday morning to find out before the class started.

Best Wishes!


----------



## chiffchaff

There is some speculation that the 3G ship date will be announced tomorrow when Apple announces the 4.0 OS upgrade for the iphone.  Probably hopeful thinking, but it does make a certain amount of sense... ?


----------



## Bren S.

chiffchaff said:


> There is some speculation that the 3G ship date will be announced tomorrow when Apple announces the 4.0 OS upgrade for the iphone. Probably hopeful thinking, but it does make a certain amount of sense... ?


We can only hope.

I am also excited about what the upgrade will mean for the iPad as it is supposed to be for it as well.


----------



## chiffchaff

If the 3G iPad ships with OS 4 pre-installed, that would be sweet since we would still have one free major upgrade to claim later, and would also be a reason to announce them together.  At least that's my logic and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## luvshihtzu

Back when I bought my Kindle, the Square Trade accident insurance didn't kick in for 30 days, but information on the iPad is slightly different.  If you buy the insurance on the same day as you buy your iPad, the accident insurance kicks in immediately.  If you don't, then it is thirty days later.

"# Accidental Damage from Handling (ADH)Most tablet PC and Laptop failures reported to SquareTrade are caused by accidents. The SquareTrade iPad warranty protects against drops, spills, and other accidents!

    * Deductible: There is no deductible for any claim. Ordinarily, a $50 deductible would apply to ADH claims only, but SquareTrade has waived the deductible.
    * Exclusions: If your warranty is bought on the same day as your iPad, then your coverage begins immediately, if you buy your warranty on a later date than your iPad, accidents occurring in the first 30 days are not covered. ADH does not include loss, willful damage or damage occurring through gross misuse of the item. The damage must have occurred unintentionally while the item was being used as intended.
    * No Coverage from Loss: There is no coverage against lost or stolen items. You can always cancel your warranty and receive a refund if that happens."


----------



## Bren S.

luvshihtzu said:


> Back when I bought my Kindle, the Square Trade accident insurance didn't kick in for 30 days, but information on the iPad is slightly different. If you buy the insurance on the same day as you buy your iPad, the accident insurance kicks in immediately. If you don't, then it is thirty days later.
> 
> "# Accidental Damage from Handling (ADH)Most tablet PC and Laptop failures reported to SquareTrade are caused by accidents. The SquareTrade iPad warranty protects against drops, spills, and other accidents!
> 
> * Deductible: There is no deductible for any claim. Ordinarily, a $50 deductible would apply to ADH claims only, but SquareTrade has waived the deductible.
> * Exclusions: If your warranty is bought on the same day as your iPad, then your coverage begins immediately, if you buy your warranty on a later date than your iPad, accidents occurring in the first 30 days are not covered. ADH does not include loss, willful damage or damage occurring through gross misuse of the item. The damage must have occurred unintentionally while the item was being used as intended.
> * No Coverage from Loss: There is no coverage against lost or stolen items. You can always cancel your warranty and receive a refund if that happens."


Wonderful


----------



## sjc

I must add that I am a loyal Square Trade customer.  I have it for many items and I've called in on a couple of claims and have no complaints.


----------



## Bren S.

So getting back on topic.

Who all is on iPad watch now?


----------



## Anne

Eeyore said:


> The Apple tech only had the one iPad (16GB) available, so we shared it. I don't know if he would have brought out more iPads if there were more people in the class. All the other iPads in the store were cabled to the tables out front in the demonstration area.
> 
> You do NOT have to have an iPad in your possession in order to take the class. I called yesterday morning to find out before the class started.
> 
> Best Wishes!


I think I might cancel and take the class after I get my ipad. This way if I am having any problems I can ask them about it.


----------



## jaspertyler

I'm still on ipad watch.  

I wonder which day Squaretrade uses as the purchase day of the ipad?  I preordered 3g and as you all know, I don't have it yet.

I wish we would have a delivery day.  This feels like waiting for the kindle 1!


----------



## ayuryogini

Sugar said:


> So getting back on topic.
> 
> Who all is on iPad watch now?


I'm on iPad watch; pre-ordered a LONG time ago (at least it feels that way); 
Ordered the 64 gb WiFi 3G (maybe now 4G?? [fingers crossed])

I hope chiffchaff is right about the delivery date being announced soon; I'm starting to get impatient!!!


----------



## Bren S.

ayuryogini said:


> I'm on iPad watch; pre-ordered a LONG time ago (at least it feels that way);
> Ordered the 64 gb WiFi 3G (maybe now 4G?? [fingers crossed])
> 
> I hope chiffchaff is right about the delivery date being announced soon; I'm starting to get impatient!!!


Yeah you would think they could at least give a date now.Give people a target date to look forward to.


----------



## Anne

Sugar said:


> Yeah you would think they could at least give a date now.Give people a target date to look forward to.


I wish they would too. When I called them the other day to change my order. They told me the end of April. They could not give me a date. We will get and email when it ships with a tracking number.


----------



## Rasputina

Have you guys cut back on checking your apple store account and checking for ship notices? If so you are slacking in the obsession haha


----------



## Anne

Rasputina said:


> Have you guys cut back on checking your apple store account and checking for ship notices? If so you are slacking in the obsession haha


I am trying not to keep checking


----------



## Bren S.

lol I already have one,and I am constantly checking the status of my 3g one. 
I think my refresh button is horribly overworked.


----------



## Anne

Sugar said:


> lol I already have one,and I am constantly checking the status of my 3g one.
> I think my refresh button is horribly overworked.


LOL I going to check mine in a little while. I just ordered mine so I am sure you will have yours shipped before mine.


----------



## bebobthefrog

Yay, my 64 gb wiFi ipad is one it's way. I got the shipment notice last night.


----------



## Anne

bebobthefrog said:


> Yay, my 64 gb wiFi ipad is one it's way. I got the shipment notice last night.


Congrats I cannot wait to get my ship notice.


----------



## Eeyore

Hurray! Just checked my Apple website account and saw that the iPAD 10W USB POWER ADAPTER-USA is getting prepped for shipping. So I get one more doodad for the iPad. So far I have the Apple wireless keyboard and the Apple cover at the house.  Betsy's Levenger book holder, and a new Timbuk2 XSmall messenger bag for the iPad is arriving tomorrow. Nothing else new on the shipment date for the 3G though. Still waiting.... 

Best Wishes!


----------



## jaspertyler

I caved and bought one at Best Buy today.  I still think I want a 3G one though so might return it...


----------



## Jesslyn

Having played with the wifi only version for almost a week, I am in a quandry.  I am really feeling like I can ditch my iPhone and go with another phone nwo that I can app on the iPad, plus I'm taking it everywhere with me anyway.  So...do I go with a phone that allows me to operate as a mobile hotspot? get a cheapo phone and mobile wifi? or sell my wifi iPad and get 3G version?  I'm going to wait for a little bit and see how this plays out some more, though to tell the truth, I do NOT want to add another monthly bill to my over $100/mo iPhone bill.  Anyone have any other suggestions?

...heavy sigh...


----------



## Bren S.

Jesslyn said:


> Having played with the wifi only version for almost a week, I am in a quandry. I am really feeling like I can ditch my iPhone and go with another phone nwo that I can app on the iPad, plus I'm taking it everywhere with me anyway. So...do I go with a phone that allows me to operate as a mobile hotspot? get a cheapo phone and mobile wifi? or sell my wifi iPad and get 3G version? I'm going to wait for a little bit and see how this plays out some more, though to tell the truth, I do NOT want to add another monthly bill to my over $100/mo iPhone bill. Anyone have any other suggestions?
> 
> ...heavy sigh...


Did you buy your wifi model directly from Apple?
The info. is on Apple's site about returns and I don't remember off hand *if* they have a 15 day full refund window anymore or not,but I do know there is a re-stocking fee beyond that.However exchanges might be different.
I bought mine from Best Buy and I know they don't charge a re-stocking fee if returned for any reason during their return period.
Just putting that out there so that if you are thinking of returning it you know.

I think it really depends on where you will/do use it most.
Is there a wifi connection available most places you will/do use it at?


----------



## kwajkat

Thought I read or hear on the news that they were shipping the 3G model on or around the 23rd or 25th of April.


----------



## Anne

kwajkat said:


> Thought I read or hear on the news that they were shipping the 3G model on or around the 23rd or 25th of April.


I hope that is true that is not too far away.


----------



## Jesslyn

Sugar said:


> Did you buy your wifi model directly from Apple?
> The info. is on Apple's site about returns and I don't remember off hand *if* they have a 15 day full refund window anymore or not,but I do know there is a re-stocking fee beyond that.However exchanges might be different.
> I bought mine from Best Buy and I know they don't charge a re-stocking fee if returned for any reason during their return period.
> Just putting that out there so that if you are thinking of returning it you know.
> 
> I think it really depends on where you will/do use it most.
> Is there a wifi connection available most places you will/do use it at?


Most places that I've been to do have wifi; I was totally surprised in a couple of Starbucks, but being a techie, I know that the one time I really need to look up something (especially uf I give up the iPhone), I won't have any reception. Also, when traveling I cringe at the thought of paying for net access in some hotels.


----------



## Rasputina

I got my peeramid pillow today, it works great especially with the ipad in landscape, perfect size. I plan to use it for watching movies in bed.


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> I got my peeramid pillow today, it works great especially with the ipad in landscape, perfect size. I plan to use it for watching movies in bed.


Cool!! I use mine a lot too.
I am thinking of getting another one ,so that I have one for the living room and bedroom.


----------



## planet_janet

Sugar said:


> Did you buy your wifi model directly from Apple?
> The info. is on Apple's site about returns and I don't remember off hand *if* they have a 15 day full refund window anymore or not,but I do know there is a re-stocking fee beyond that.However exchanges might be different.
> I bought mine from Best Buy and I know they don't charge a re-stocking fee if returned for any reason during their return period.
> Just putting that out there so that if you are thinking of returning it you know.
> 
> I think it really depends on where you will/do use it most.
> Is there a wifi connection available most places you will/do use it at?


When I purchased my ipad on April 3 from the Apple store, the salesperson told me that I had 14 days to return it (his words were, "in case you decide you would rather go with the 3G version"). He said there would be a 10% restocking fee if the iPad was opened.

I've been toying with the idea of returning my 32gb wi-fi model and waiting for the 3G to be released. I do think the extra cost would be justified, based on how much I am using this device. I love the idea of always being connected to the 'net even when I don't have wireless access. Then again, I almost always have wireless access (even now, on vacation). I hate the idea of paying a restocking fee and, more importantly, being without an iPad for a few weeks! How would I survive? . I need to make a decision soon, because my return window is rapidly dwindling, and i cannot justify having two ipads...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

planet_janet said:


> I've been toying with the idea of returning my 32gb wi-fi model and waiting for the 3G to be released. I do think the extra cost would be justified, based on how much I am using this device. I love the idea of always being connected to the 'net even when I don't have wireless access. Then again, I almost always have wireless access (even now, on vacation).


I've had a smart phone with wireless internet for years and can't imagine being without it. Plus you can take a cell phone places you can't take your iPad. Ithink they go well together. An iPhone is a good fit, but if you get a palm pre from verizon I understand they have free tethering so you can use your cell phone as a wireless hot spot for your iPad. Sprint charges for that, unfortunately!


----------



## planet_janet

The Hooded Claw said:


> I've had a smart phone with wireless internet for years and can't imagine being without it. Plus you can take a cell phone places you can't take your iPad. Ithink they go well together. An iPhone is a good fit, but if you get a palm pre from verizon I understand they have free tethering so you can use your cell phone as a wireless hot spot for your iPad. Sprint charges for that, unfortunately!


I've got an iPhone and you make a very good point--I can take my phone places that I can't (or wouldn't) take my iPad. Case in point--I had my iphone today when we were at Legoland waiting in crazy long lines for rides, and the phone helped keep my kids entertained. There is no way I would have taken my ipad along for that purpose, even if it had 3G.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

planet_janet said:


> When I purchased my ipad on April 3 from the Apple store, the salesperson told me that I had 14 days to return it (his words were, "in case you decide you would rather go with the 3G version"). He said there would be a 10% restocking fee if the iPad was opened.


Ya know, I wonder if there is an email somewhere on Apple's corporate servers with their big plan to boost their earnings for the second quarter of 2010.....They sell 450,000 wifi iPads the first few days of April, then they collect 10% restocking fees on 225,000 of 'em in late April that are returned in favor of 3G versions! Actually, I don't see how they can manage to afford that....Surely they can't sell refurbed units for more than 10% less than new ones, and that doesn't even consider the cost of refurbishment!


----------



## ak rain

so are the returns going to be sold cheaper?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

ak rain said:


> so are the returns going to be sold cheaper?


My statement was a guess, I really don't know what they do with returned units. I do know for sure that many camera companies take returned cameras and lenses, have them checked out by a technician, and resell them as refurbished items, I've saved money on some expensive lenses that way.


----------



## ak rain

that might be cool but I just myself out of this toy. a want is not a need and I need to build a home this summer or next
sylvia


----------



## Eeyore

There is a section on Apple.com to buy refurbished items. It's found on the left hand side of the screen. Just scroll down. Might be a few weeks before refurbished iPads show up though.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Just received my iPad 10W USB Power Adapter from FedEx. It was shipped directly from China and arrived 2 days later. Pretty neat little device. There is a 6 foot long heavy duty power cord with a 3 prong electrical outlet on one end, and a slide-in fitting on the other end. You take your original square *********** plug that was included with your iPad, and slide the electric power prong section straight up and out. The new fitting now slides in and the other end of the square *********** plug has the USB to 30 pin fitting that goes into the iPad. Pretty slick arrangement. Apple includes a USB to 30 pin fitting cord and another square *********** plug when you buy this package. (I assume the square *********** plug is the same with the iPad, since I don't have my 3G yet.) I am impressed with the modular way everything fits together. Very well built.

Best Wishes!


----------



## kwajkat

Jesslyn said:


> Having played with the wifi only version for almost a week, I am in a quandry. I am really feeling like I can ditch my iPhone and go with another phone nwo that I can app on the iPad, plus I'm taking it everywhere with me anyway. So...do I go with a phone that allows me to operate as a mobile hotspot? get a cheapo phone and mobile wifi? or sell my wifi iPad and get 3G version? I'm going to wait for a little bit and see how this plays out some more, though to tell the truth, I do NOT want to add another monthly bill to my over $100/mo iPhone bill. Anyone have any other suggestions?
> 
> ...heavy sigh...


Can't remember which site I saw it on but someone was saying that if you have a 3G phone you can use it in connection with the ipad to achieve the 3G wireless effect without having to buy the 3G ipad. Sorry I can't remember where I saw it. Am thinking wither PadGadget or joyofipad.


----------



## corkyb

Oh I would love to know more about this.
Paula ny


----------



## Eeyore

kwajkat said:


> Can't remember which site I saw it on but someone was saying that if you have a 3G phone you can use it in connection with the ipad to achieve the 3G wireless effect without having to buy the 3G ipad. Sorry I can't remember where I saw it. Am thinking wither PadGadget or joyofipad.


I think you may be referring to attaching a Verizon Mifi 2200 to the phone to generate Wifi signals for the iPad. That's the only way I can think of.

"Pros
-No App store download cap
-Use with up to 4 other devices
-Sprint 3g seems to have much lower latency than AT&T 3g

Cons
-$60/mo for 5gb
-takes a minute to boot and connect
-much much shorter battery life compared to the ipad
-yet another device to take along
-yet another device to charge every day"

IMHO you are better off getting the WiFi+3G version of the iPad.

Best Wishes!


----------



## chiffchaff

Paula, you can use a cell phone with a data plan to connect your iPad to the 'net via wireless, IF you also have tethering on your phone account, or have it set up to be a mobile hotspot (also a subscription feature) or you jailbreak the phone.  Others will know more about this I'm sure and can fill in the details (and I see Eeyore has just done that while I was typing!), but for the most part what you can legally do depends on what your cell phone provider offers and you sign up for.  MiFi seems to be the most popular method.

And on the waiting for 3G ipad front - is anyone else tired of clicking on the Apple website and seeing the big "iPad is Here" banner?  Liars.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eeyore said:


> Just received my iPad 10W USB Power Adapter from FedEx. It was shipped directly from China and arrived 2 days later. Pretty neat little device. There is a 6 foot long heavy duty power cord with a 3 prong electrical outlet on one end, and a slide-in fitting on the other end. You take your original square *********** plug that was included with your iPad, and slide the electric power prong section straight up and out. The new fitting now slides in and the other end of the square *********** plug has the USB to 30 pin fitting that goes into the iPad. Pretty slick arrangement. Apple includes a USB to 30 pin fitting cord and another square *********** plug when you buy this package. (I assume the square *********** plug is the same with the iPad, since I don't have my 3G yet.) I am impressed with the modular way everything fits together. Very well built.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Oooh! Mine is being prepared for shipment. <pouts>

And nothing yet on my camera connection kit!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

chiffchaff said:


> And on the waiting for 3G ipad front - is anyone else tired of clicking on the Apple website and seeing the big "iPad is Here" banner? Liars.


Ahhh, the joys of WiFi. 

Betsy


----------



## chiffchaff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ahhh, the joys of WiFi.
> 
> Betsy


sure, rub it in!  But my power adapter is already in Hong Kong (where it's been since the 10th)!


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oooh! Mine is being prepared for shipment. <pouts>
> 
> And nothing yet on my camera connection kit!
> 
> Betsy


Gee Betsy, at least you have something to play with!  I'm sitting here with all these doodad presents and nothing to plug them in to. Can't even make friends on GodFinger yet. <pouts>

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

chiffchaff said:


> sure, rub it in!  But my power adapter is already in Hong Kong (where it's been since the 10th)!


Well, I knew I don't do waiting well (see my comments about my USB power adapter ).

Betsy


----------



## chiffchaff

yup, I tried to take satisfaction in being a little ahead of you on the adapter.  But, like Eeyore, I find having a bunch of iPad-less accessories is cold comfort....  C'mon Mr Jobs, post a date already!


----------



## hsuthard

I'm on watch, too. Of course now the 16gb 3G model will go to DH and I'll keep this 64gb wifi model. I'm also waiting on an apple case and for m-edge to announce their cases.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My USB cable thingy finally shipped; supposed to arrive next Tuesday!  Now, the only thing I have pending is the camera connection kit.  Incidentally, I tried my old camera connection thing for my iPod video, and it won't work. 

Betsy


----------



## fairoasis

As I said before, I have all the bits and piece of my order except for the camera kit.  I am now re-examining my 3G order.  I rooted my Droid today and it works flawlessly as a wifi spot for the 16Gig wifi that I have.  I could save almost $900 by using this setup instead of going with the 3G, not to mention, using Verizon instead of AT & T and paying an additional fee for the priv.  Arrrrgghhhhhh!  Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## ayuryogini

There sure is a bit of pouting going on in this thread today, so I'll join in:

I want my 3G iPad!!!! <pout>


----------



## The Hooded Claw

fairoasis said:


> As I said before, I have all the bits and piece of my order except for the camera kit. I am now re-examining my 3G order. I rooted my Droid today and it works flawlessly as a wifi spot for the 16Gig wifi that I have. I could save almost $900 by using this setup instead of going with the 3G, not to mention, using Verizon instead of AT & T and paying an additional fee for the priv. Arrrrgghhhhhh! Decisions, decisions.....


Are you happy with the speed of your wifi hotspot phone? I've heard it is pretty slow, though you sure can't beat the price!

Only other concern I would have is to think about your Droid's battery, and if using it as a hotspot will cause you battery life woes. Of course, most of the time you'll be able to plug it in while hotspotting!

Verizon offering that for free is a heck of a deal. The service is available "lawfully" on my Palm Pre from Sprint, but they charge a princely sum for it. You can also do it without Sprint's permission, and I've chosen NOT to go that route so far, though I sure have thought about it!


----------



## fairoasis

The Hooded Claw said:


> Are you happy with the speed of your wifi hotspot phone? I've heard it is pretty slow, though you sure can't beat the price!
> 
> Only other concern I would have is to think about your Droid's battery, and if using it as a hotspot will cause you battery life woes. Of course, most of the time you'll be able to plug it in while hotspotting!
> 
> I am amazed out how quick it is! So far it seems to be a lot faster than the wifi at McD's, Barnes & Noble, and my daughter's house. I'd say it's up to par with my wifi service at home.
> I usually run around with a full charge on my phone, and also have a charger in the car. I'll only be tethering in the event of NO wifi signal available.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Thanks to some woes with the wifi on my iPad, I measured the speed of AT&T wireless at McDonald's and at my local Barnes & Noble, and I was shocked how slow their wifi was compared to mine.  I was a little surprised by the Apple store wifi, it was significantly slower than even my non-leading edge "G" home wireless system.  Of course, the Apple store probably had a bunch of users scrapping over the available bandwidth....


----------



## fairoasis

The Hooded Claw said:


> Thanks to some woes with the wifi on my iPad, I measured the speed of AT&T wireless at McDonald's and at my local Barnes & Noble, and I was shocked how slow their wifi was compared to mine. I was a little surprised by the Apple store wifi, it was significantly slower than even my non-leading edge "G" home wireless system. Of course, the Apple store probably had a bunch of users scrapping over the available bandwidth....


Good idea. I need to run some speed tests just to see how fast it is going. Will check back in.


----------



## chiffchaff

Still waiting for my power cord.  It left the origin facility on 4/9 but every day since then the status has been:
At FedEx facility
LANTAU ISLAND HK

I'm starting to think they're holding onto it until the iPad ships!


----------



## Eeyore

chiffchaff said:


> Still waiting for my power cord. It left the origin facility on 4/9 but every day since then the status has been:
> At FedEx facility
> LANTAU ISLAND HK
> 
> I'm starting to think they're holding onto it until the iPad ships!


Not much was flying in and out of Hong Kong yesterday due to a passenger plane that almost crashed. Excerpted from "The Standard" newspaper in Hong Kong:

"A Civil Aviation Department team is investigating the incident, though a Cathay Pacific spokesman explained that "the left-hand engine of the aircraft had shut down as the aircraft made its landing approach. The other engine was functioning."

The crew alerted the control tower that it was to be an emergency landing, and then came touchdown at 1.43pm, blowing out six tires and sparking a small fire at the undercarriage near one of the wheels. Firemen quickly doused it. Cathay chief executive Tony Tyler said six of the plane's tires - all four on the left-hand side of the aircraft and two on the right - were deflated after touchdown.

Tyler also said the aircraft had been in service since 1998 and underwent regular inspections. The captain of the flight is experienced, he added.

Of the eight injured passengers, six were taken to Princess Margaret Hospital for treatment and two to Yan Chai Hospital. Four were discharged, after treatment of minor injuries to the head and limbs. But a woman remained in serious condition.

A preliminary report on the incident will be released in a month, but a detailed one will take longer. "We want to find out the cause of the incident to prevent a recurrence," said Director- General of Civil Aviation Norman Lo Shung-man.

He said it could not be ascertained if passengers were injured before or after the emergency evacuation.

The airport's north runway was closed for two hours and 20 minutes during and after the incident. More than 100 arriving and departing flights were delayed."

Best Wishes!


----------



## KindleChickie

Besides majority of cargo flies at night and loads during the day.



> The north runway of Hong Kong's airport was shut for two hours and 20 minutes and 35 flights were delayed, by less than 30 minutes, Lo said.
> 
> The shutdown occurred outside of peak flying hours, limiting the impact on operations, Chris Lam, a spokeswoman for airport operator Airport Authority Hong Kong, said by phone.
> 
> Read more: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/04/13/bloomberg1376-L0T8960YHQ0X-3.DTL#ixzz0l4kEytTh


----------



## Jesslyn

The Hooded Claw said:


> Are you happy with the speed of your wifi hotspot phone? I've heard it is pretty slow, though you sure can't beat the price!
> 
> Only other concern I would have is to think about your Droid's battery, and if using it as a hotspot will cause you battery life woes. Of course, most of the time you'll be able to plug it in while hotspotting!
> 
> Verizon offering that for free is a heck of a deal. The service is available "lawfully" on my Palm Pre from Sprint, but they charge a princely sum for it. You can also do it without Sprint's permission, and I've chosen NOT to go that route so far, though I sure have thought about it!


I have used my jailbroken iPhone as a hotspot about 3 times now and enough to make me pay $9.99 for the app to do so. What a relief! I've been going back and forth on whether or not to get a 3G model and monthly fees, whether to get a Sprint overdrive device, etc. Now all I have to do is get a battery extender.

My speed seemed fine and if not blazing fast was no slower than browsing on my iPhone. Here's the article that helped me out: http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/04/jailbreak-tether-iphones-3g-ipad-miwi-win-free-copy/


----------



## Jesslyn

As an afterthought to the speed when tethered to a 3G phone, the performance is good enough that I have forgotten I was using 3G when back in wifi range.


----------



## chiffchaff

Eeyore said:


> Not much was flying in and out of Hong Kong yesterday due to a passenger plane that almost crashed.


thanks Eeyore! Hadn't heard about that. My package is now unstuck and got as far as Anchorage AK today.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Jesslyn said:


> As an afterthought to the speed when tethered to a 3G phone, the performance is good enough that I have forgotten I was using 3G when back in wifi range.


That's the best endorsement of the speed you can make!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

chiffchaff said:


> thanks Eeyore! Hadn't heard about that. My package is now unstuck and got as far as Anchorage AK today.


Mine is still in Hong Kong. Sigh...

Betsy


----------



## corkyb

Jesslyn said:


> I have used my jailbroken iPhone as a hotspot about 3 times now and enough to make me pay $9.99 for the app to do so. What a relief! I've been going back and forth on whether or not to get a 3G model and monthly fees, whether to get a Sprint overdrive device, etc. Now all I have to do is get a battery extender.
> 
> My speed seemed fine and if not blazing fast was no slower than browsing on my iPhone. Here's the article that helped me out: http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/04/jailbreak-tether-iphones-3g-ipad-miwi-win-free-copy/


How do you jailbreak an iphone? What is involved? I've heard the term but don't really know what it means. The article says you have to jailbreak your phone in order to use MYWI.
Paula ny

Paula ny


----------



## chiffchaff

OK, I'm going to be really whiny for a minute -
I have 5 things on order right now (no, not all iPad related, though several are!).  One was due to arrive today and didn't.  One is due to arrive tomorrow and based on tracking there's no way that's happening.  One shipped yesterday but no delivery date is available (it's coming via USPS).  And two, the most-anticipated items of the bunch, don't even have ship dates posted. 

Grrr.  Maybe this is meant to teach me not to value possessions so much?

(Paula - sorry, I don't know how to jailbreak either - looking forward to seeing what others say)


----------



## Eeyore

corkyb said:


> How do you jailbreak an iphone? What is involved? I've heard the term but don't really know what it means. The article says you have to jailbreak your phone in order to use MYWI.
> Paula ny
> 
> Paula ny


Jailbreaking refers to downloading a program that bypasses the restrictions the company (Apple, Sprint, AT&T, whatever) has placed on the phone to access non-approved apps or other non-approved programs. Doing so may make your phone useless (bricked) and most companies will not honor warranties on the phone if it has been jailbroken. Specific instructions can be found by searching on Google. Forum rules do not allow anyone here to give you step-by-step instructions on how to do it.

For example, MYWI is a non-approved app. You won't find it in iTunes. You have to go to a different location to purchase it. You then have to jailbreak your phone with a program from C**** in order to download MYWI.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S.

Be very careful when it comes to jailbreaking.
If it goes wrong and it definitely can you are on your own.
You will have totally trashed your warranty,and may lose your service if found out.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've jailbroken my iPhone before, just to see if I could. It's not very difficult, BUT it's very nerve-wracking, especially if something doesn't go right. I removed the jailbreak because my phone was running much slower than it should. There are some features I had on the jailbroken phone that I miss (SBSettings), but not enough to do it again.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My Palm Pre can be jailbroken to act as a wifi hotspot (such as for my iPad) at no charge.  Numerous online folks are reporting success, but I chose not to do it.  Don't tell the Evil Overlords Union that I wimped out, okay?  I'd rather just law-abidingly surf on my Pre, even with the smaller screen.  Almost forgot to mention--I'm told Verizon allows this to be done legitimately, and at no extra charge.  Unfortunately, I'm with Sprint, who charges a princely sum to do this legally.


----------



## corkyb

Heather,
Is that how you tethered your iphone, by jailbreaking it?
Paula


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> Heather,
> Is that how you tethered your iphone, by jailbreaking it?
> Paula


Yes. That's one of the features I miss as well.


----------



## BookishMom

Hi ladies and gents,

I have a question about the iPad, and iAnythings, in general. 

First, what are the must-have accessories that you feel you need for the iPad and why? (Keep in mind that I don't own an iAnything, so I'm clueless as to what I may need for it, so talk to me as if I were a iNewbie   ).

Second, when checking email on the iPad, can you set up two different email accounts, or does it link to one email address only?

Okay, I know I'll probably have more questions as I go along, but that's enough to get me started.


----------



## fairoasis

The Hooded Claw said:


> Thanks to some woes with the wifi on my iPad, I measured the speed of AT&T wireless at McDonald's and at my local Barnes & Noble, and I was shocked how slow their wifi was compared to mine. I was a little surprised by the Apple store wifi, it was significantly slower than even my non-leading edge "G" home wireless system. Of course, the Apple store probably had a bunch of users scrapping over the available bandwidth....


I ran my speed tests tonight. My cable modem with wifi at home was 1913 dl, 476 ul.
Tethered to Droid on Verizon using Barnacle, in a non-3G area, 614 dl, 721 ul.
Hmmm.....
The real interesting thing happened when I checked AT & T iPhone speedtest also in the same non3G area, 170 dl, 56 ul. Since the 3G runs on AT & T, I think I might have made the correct decision.


----------



## Bren S.

BookishMom said:


> Hi ladies and gents,
> 
> I have a question about the iPad, and iAnythings, in general.
> 
> First, what are the must-have accessories that you feel you need for the iPad and why? (Keep in mind that I don't own an iAnything, so I'm clueless as to what I may need for it, so talk to me as if I were a iNewbie  ).
> 
> Second, when checking email on the iPad, can you set up two different email accounts, or does it link to one email address only?
> 
> Okay, I know I'll probably have more questions as I go along, but that's enough to get me started.


Everyone will have their own opinions on what accessories are must have,but for me personally the must haves were a case,and a sleeve to put my iPad in.For me anything beyond that isn't a must have.
The case I keep mine in all the time,and the sleeve is just for when I am not using my iPad.

Yes you can set up the e-mail on iPad to check numerous e-mail accounts.


----------



## BookishMom

Sugar said:


> Everyone will have their own opinions on what accessories are must have,but for me personally the must haves were a case,and a sleeve to put my iPad in.For me anything beyond that isn't a must have.
> The case I keep mine in all the time,and the sleeve is just for when I am not using my iPad.
> 
> Yes you can set up the e-mail on iPad to check numerous e-mail accounts.


Thanks, Sugar! How do you like the keyboard. I really want to be able to learn to use the touch keyboard simply because it would be great to not have to carry anything with me but the iPad itself. Do you think it's a learnable thing if I need to type more than a paragraph or two? Or is that wishful thinking?


----------



## fairoasis

BookishMom said:


> Thanks, Sugar! How do you like the keyboard. I really want to be able to learn to use the touch keyboard simply because it would be great to not have to carry anything with me but the iPad itself. Do you think it's a learnable thing if I need to type more than a paragraph or two? Or is that wishful thinking?


I got the wireless keyboard and have yet to use it. I can type some fairly lengthy emails using the on screen keyboard. I did connect it and attempt to use it, but with a keyboard I keep looking for the mouse to scroll with and it's not there, lol.


----------



## BookishMom

fairoasis said:


> I got the wireless keyboard and have yet to use it. I can type some fairly lengthy emails using the on screen keyboard. I did connect it and attempt to use it, but with a keyboard I keep looking for the mouse to scroll with and it's not there, lol.


LOL! I know I'd do the same thing, so it's good to hear that you're having good luck with the onscreen keyboard. It gives me hope!


----------



## Rasputina

BookishMom said:


> Hi ladies and gents,
> 
> I have a question about the iPad, and iAnythings, in general.
> 
> First, what are the must-have accessories that you feel you need for the iPad and why? (Keep in mind that I don't own an iAnything, so I'm clueless as to what I may need for it, so talk to me as if I were a iNewbie  ).
> 
> Second, when checking email on the iPad, can you set up two different email accounts, or does it link to one email address only?
> 
> Okay, I know I'll probably have more questions as I go along, but that's enough to get me started.


You can sync multiple email addresses. As far as accessories, a cover of some sort and a bag for travel are the base minimums. I do really enjoy the dock though.


----------



## Rasputina

fairoasis said:


> I got the wireless keyboard and have yet to use it. I can type some fairly lengthy emails using the on screen keyboard. I did connect it and attempt to use it, but with a keyboard I keep looking for the mouse to scroll with and it's not there, lol.


yep, I find typing on the virtual keyboard very easy to do two handed


----------



## Bren S.

BookishMom said:


> Thanks, Sugar! How do you like the keyboard. I really want to be able to learn to use the touch keyboard simply because it would be great to not have to carry anything with me but the iPad itself. Do you think it's a learnable thing if I need to type more than a paragraph or two? Or is that wishful thinking?


I personally have absolutely no trouble typing on the touch keyboard,and rather like it.

However,I am used to the Apple keyboards that are quiet,and the keys very low profile,so for me it wasn't much of a change.

Some people need the sound and feel of pushing something down in order to type,so for them it doesn't work as well.


----------



## BookishMom

Okay, I have another question and I hope you can help me with it. If I check my email on my iPad, I won't be able to download it afterwards on my PC, right? (Since it already downloaded from my POP3 server.) Does this question make sense? I would love to be able to download and respond to casual emails on the iPad while lounging around watching TV or whatever, but there are some emails that I need to keep and respond to later. How do you handle that (from your experience with any iAnything or cellphone, or whatever)? Thanks again for answering my newbie questions - it's helping me so much!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar said:


> I personally have absolutely no trouble typing on the touch keyboard,and rather like it.
> 
> However,I am used to the Apple keyboards that are quiet,and the keys very low profile,so for me it wasn't much of a change.
> 
> Some people need the sound and feel of pushing something down in order to type,so for them it doesn't work as well.


My nails get in the way, plus I have big hands...I have no problem on my netbook nor on my Apple bluetooth keyboard, but will need a LOT of practice to use the iPad keyboard, and don't think I'll bother...if I'm going to do a lot of typing, I'll just use the bluetooth keyboard. I do use the virtual keyboard to hunt & peck if I'm out and want to post something short.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BookishMom said:


> Okay, I have another question and I hope you can help me with it. If I check my email on my iPad, I won't be able to download it afterwards on my PC, right? (Since it already downloaded from my POP3 server.) Does this question make sense? I would love to be able to download and respond to casual emails on the iPad while lounging around watching TV or whatever, but there are some emails that I need to keep and respond to later. How do you handle that (from your experience with any iAnything or cellphone, or whatever)? Thanks again for answering my newbie questions - it's helping me so much!


You can set it up to download to the iPad but not delete from the server. Or to only delete from the server if deleted from the iPad. (I set my husband's up this way so that he wouldn't have to go through junk mail twice.)

And by all means, ask questions! You CAN set up a separate thread if you want. 

Betsy


----------



## BookishMom

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can set it up to download to the iPad but not delete from the server. Or to only delete from the server if deleted from the iPad. (I set my husband's up this way so that he wouldn't have to go through junk mail twice.)
> 
> And by all means, ask questions! You CAN set up a separate thread if you want.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, this is great! It sounds like I'll probably set mine up the way you set up your husbands. Do you set that up within the iPad settings, or is it something I have to do with my ISP's settings? Or is it something that's really obvious that I'll be able to figure out when I get my iPad, so I should just shut up now and leave everyone alone?


----------



## BookishMom

I'll set up a separate thread with any further questions... just realized this is a watch thread and not an iPad questions thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Bookish Mom!  I've started a separate thread, we should have had one already!  And I've answered your email question there.  Now, back to watching!  My USB thingy is still in Hong Kong....sigh.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy, it could be worse.  Your ipad could be coming from Europe by air, andyou'd be at the mercy of the Icelandic volcano.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I'm happy for all the iPadders that things come from Hong Kong and fly over the Pacific!  Amazing story.  I was just reading that Iceland was upset that their volcano was subsiding and tourism would be down.  Be careful what you ask for!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

wouldn't it be funny if an ipad were being brought from Europe and had to be jettisoned (only way even in an absurd Hollywood plot I can think of for the ipad to be lost but no bad things happen to aircrew) because of volcano dust. You could say "My new ipad was destroyed by an Icelandic volcano!" it would be frustrating to be ipadless for a few more days, but it would be a story you could tell for years!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

corkyb said:


> Heather,
> Is that how you tethered your iphone, by jailbreaking it?
> Paula


There is now a 1 step jailbreak program available, you have to google blackra1n. As far as bricking your phone and/or violating the warranty, all you have to do is restore it to the default in iTunes and you'll no longer be jailbroken and back into warranty.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, while we don't have to stay totally on topic, anything that has this much discussion merits its own thread, or could be in the iPad questions thread.   Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Looks like some movement on Apple's part. Just checked the status of my 3G at Apple's website and the shipping method went from "Standard" to "Priority". This was different from this morning's status check. (Look at the section under shipping address in the Order Details section.) Everything else shows late April though.

Maybe soon  

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

hmmmmm crossing my fingers for you guys!


----------



## jaspertyler

I was just coming on here to post this!  Mine just changed to priority within the last hour!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo this is great news!  I'm so excited for y'all!

Betsy
(of course, I'm typing this on my iPad.


----------



## Rasputina

I have 4 days to decide to return my ipad and get the 3g instead. I'm frustrated that there is no ship date yet though. I really planned on keeping this one when I bought it, but I'm surprised at how many apps I'm using on it that require internet. And when I did take it out with me, it was frustrating to not be able to log in except at a few hotspot places. Plus the monthly fee is cheaper than I'd pay for a personal hotspot device and I wouldn't have to worry about 2 batteries. I checked out the stats on Apples site and they are saying 9 hours of battery life surfing the net with 3g on. Which is much better than overdrive or mifi at 5 hours max and I really don't want to jail break my iphone. Plus when you have the iphone's hotspot on it deactivates the phone portion which I don't like. 

I really love my ipad but I really want 3G for it.


----------



## corkyb

do you think if I ordered one now, it would ship with the rest of yours?
Are they saying yet when they will be in stores?
Paula ny


----------



## Eeyore

Rasputina said:


> Plus when you have the iphone's hotspot on it deactivates the phone portion which I don't like.
> 
> I really love my ipad but I really want 3G for it.


You can always use the Line 2 VOIP app. One of the photographers on the DPI forum is currently using the free trial version and says it works pretty well. Either talk into the built-in microphone on the iPad (which would make you look weird) or use headphone w/mike. You can also use Skype. When OS4 comes out it will work in the background while you have other apps open.

OT: I remember not too long ago when you saw people walking around talking to themselves, you thought they were a bit crazy (or eccentric if they were your rich Uncle). Nowadays 2 out of every 5 people do it except they have a Gizmo stuck in their ear.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

corkyb said:


> do you think if I ordered one now, it would ship with the rest of yours?
> Are they saying yet when they will be in stores?
> Paula ny


If you order one now it looks like it will ship at the same time everyone else's does. No one knows when the 3G version will ship other than "late April". But as we get closer, there will be a cut-off date announced where shipment will no longer be available like early buyers have. We saw that when the Wifi model was released.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S.

Canceled my iPad 3g order this morning. 
I have my iPad loaded up with Apps and there is still a ton of available space,and I have easily had wi-fi available everywhere I've been.
So I'm sticking with what I have.

For those still waiting for their 3g models,I hope they ship soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My USB thingy is in New Jersey....yay!

Sugar, I have WiFi everywhere we frequent, so I decided not to get 3G, though the cable debacle I recently had did make me wish I HAD a 3G version....which of course weren't available yet.  Now I'm back to being happy wih my WiFi.  I think you'll be very happy with your WiFi.  And on my 64G, I have tons of apps (93 counting the ones that came with it), some videos, some books, and plenty of room!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Sugar said:


> Canceled my iPad 3g order this morning.
> I have my iPad loaded up with Apps and there is still a ton of available space,and I have easily had wi-fi available everywhere I've been.
> So I'm sticking with what I have.
> 
> For those still waiting for their 3g models,I hope they ship soon.


Sugar that is good to know you have had wi-fi available everywhere you have been. Maybe if I am lucky and get wi-fi I will not need to pay for 3g service.


----------



## rho

Sugar said:


> Canceled my iPad 3g order this morning.
> I have my iPad loaded up with Apps and there is still a ton of available space,and I have easily had wi-fi available everywhere I've been.
> So I'm sticking with what I have.
> 
> For those still waiting for their 3g models,I hope they ship soon.


I'm sort of envious of you having wi-fi available all over where you are (no let's be truthful I am really envious of you for that) -- I know from using my iTouch that isn't the case for me  plus I know that most of the places I will want to use it out and about with hubby won't have it so that would be a frustration for me (like it is now with the iTouch)

I just wish they would give us a date (I need an impatient bouncy smiley here) We will be away for 5 days right around when the shipping might happen so I can't take a chance - or that sucker would be ordered already 

I even seriously considered the mifi thing so I could get the wi-fi one but finally the difference in the cost of the service convinced me not to get that - with the 3G I can just use the 3G portion the times I need it - and probably 90% of the time it will be home and using my wireless -- And the $15 a month as needed will hurt a lot less than a full time $60 a month


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, you realize that I don't go very many places, LOL!  And most of the places I do go, I don't need access, like at the movies, or if I'm out with friends, or at a nice place for dinner.  We're pretty much stay at home or visit family (who all have WiFi).  I figure if the grandkids can be on their devices, I can pull mine out.

Betsy


----------



## rho

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, you realize that I don't go very many places, LOL! And most of the places I do go, I don't need access, like at the movies, or if I'm out with friends, or at a nice place for dinner. We're pretty much stay at home or visit family (who all have WiFi). I figure if the grandkids can be on their devices, I can pull mine out.
> 
> Betsy


I don't go many places either but hubster is a competitive shooter so when I do go with him it usually involves at least 1 range - even if we are just traveling it always involves minimum of one range plus all the gun shops and fishing stores we must must must stop in - which means a minimum of 2 hours in the car while he pokes around --


----------



## Anne

Still no shipping notice for my iPad. I am keeping my fingers crossed this week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, we do go on frequent car trips, but that's Kindle time.

Betsy


----------



## rho

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, we do go on frequent car trips, but that's Kindle time.
> 
> Betsy


oh my Kindle will be with me too it is habit to grab it and throw it in my knitting bag as I go out -- see I need lots of distractions knitting, reading, playing games, and now I will be able to keep up with everything online too ... we are talking hours and hours here -- remember I have the husband who could talk paint off a wall


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, that's my husband.   And I know about hours and hours...we're driving to the midwest in July and down to North Carolina in May, only our trips are for car shows.  The iPad will definitely get play during those times, but I won't need the WiFi while we're on the actual road.  Of course, if the places we stop for meals have WiFi, all bets are off!  The Kindle is great at car shows--I can sit somewhere and read while my husband talks for an hour to some guy he just met.  

Betsy


----------



## rho

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, that's my husband.  And I know about hours and hours...we're driving to the midwest in July and down to North Carolina in May, only our trips are for car shows. The iPad will definitely get play during those times, but I won't need the WiFi while we're on the actual road. Of course, if the places we stop for meals have WiFi, all bets are off! The Kindle is great at car shows--I can sit somewhere and read while my husband talks for an hour to some guy he just met.
> 
> Betsy


we have to remember not to get these guys together then LOL -- although we could have a great visit and enjoy reading together too


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was telling my husband about this conversation and he said to say he can talk to a body for an hour before realizing he's dead.  Morbid but true!

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie

I received my custom Gelaskin yesterday, still no iPad shipping info though.  The skin turned out beautifully.  I love the inky black, pink, and rose colors.


----------



## Jesslyn

KindleChickie said:


> I received my custom Gelaskin yesterday, still no iPad shipping info though. The skin turned out beautifully. I love the inky black, pink, and rose colors.


Which one did you get?


----------



## rho

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was telling my husband about this conversation and he said to say he can talk to a body for an hour before realizing he's dead. Morbid but true!
> 
> Betsy


is his name Ducky by chance LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, but he has a friend named Ducky, does that count?  (Female friend's childhood name).

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

ok I'm on 3G watch now with the rest of you all. My husband said instead of returning my wifi one to just preorder the 3G and give the wifi one to my daughter when the 3G one arrives. 

I'm sure she will be thrilled to hear that when she wakes up.


----------



## rho

Rasputina said:


> ok I'm on 3G watch now with the rest of you all. My husband said instead of returning my wifi one to just preorder the 3G and give the wifi one to my daughter when the 3G one arrives.
> 
> I'm sure she will be thrilled to hear that when she wakes up.


oh he is a keeper -- and I'm sure too that your daughter will be thrilled - I know I would be


----------



## Rasputina

oh yeah, he is a keeper for sure. I've been agonizing over the dilemma of the wifi vs 3g vs personal hotspot device and this is the perfect solution. He said this morning, how are we going to live without the ipad if you take this one back and wait to get the 3g one. LOL And he doesn't even use it, but I read stuff to him off it all the time.


----------



## lynninva

My boss (who loves Apple stuff) keeps telling me to wait for the second generation of the iPad.  I don't have any i products, but I really want a 3G iPad.  I figure that I could always give the first generation model to one of the kids if I choose to upgrade in the future.  (My kids are grown, but don't have money for expensive toys - I tell them that comes from working hard for many years.)

I'm debating about a pre-order or trying to pick it up at the local Best Buy when they come out.  If I'm going to spend the money, it would be nice to get the Reward Zone points (to go toward an itunes card to help feed the new toy  ).


----------



## Rasputina

What features would you be waiting for the second generation ipad to have?


----------



## lynninva

I have no clue - that is his opinion.  I think it just the idea that the first generation is a 'trial' version, the next generation always has more options.  But you can waste your life away with that philosophy; there will always be something better down the road.

I had been considering a netbook this year, and I did think it worthwhile to wait until the Apple announcement about the rumored tablet.  Then I knew I would want the 3G version if I opted for an iPad- we don't have wireless internet at my parent's house or the beach house we rent on vacation.  

I was just waiting for hands-on reviews from people here to make sure it would suit my needs.  I should have known better - the enablers here will always push me over the edge when I get close enough.


----------



## Rasputina

LOL yeah the enablers here are out in full force. 

I've been using my wifi one for almost 2 weeks and there isn't any hardware features I miss. I know there has been sentiment on the net, generally from non owners, that they want a camera and/or video capability. Personally I don't want or need those on a device this size. It's nearly a 10 inch screen and I don't want to hold that up and try and take pics or video. I don't webcam, so I don't care about that either. 

The other things mentioned like multitasking are coming in fall with the free OS upgrade, so I don't see any point in waiting for 2nd gen for that. 

Ultimately you are the only one that decide if it meets your needs or not. I totally understand about wanting the 3g one though I'm spoiled with my iphone and used to having access 24/7.


----------



## JeffM

I hated my wifi one and returned it last night.

Okay, not really. I loved the damn thing and miss it already but I want a 3g version after learning just how effective it is with my work stuff.


----------



## Rasputina

Ekk Jeff, I was facing the same prospect. I'm sure the withdrawals are horrible.


----------



## luvmy4brats

<sigh> This wait is killing me. I want to click that buy button desperately, but have to wait just a bit longer. I have about 25 apps waiting (many are ones I have for my phone that have been optimized for the ipad and the ipad only ones were free).

I'm trying to get my pictures organized so I can get them on there, but they're spread out over several computers and hard drives.

I do know I did the right thing by waiting for the 3G. My iPhone has spoiled me rotten and I love having that instant Internet access anywhere.


----------



## lynninva

There were early rumors of the International iPad (wifi & 3G) being released on April 24; then the notice of a one month delay due to U.S. demand.  I think the wifi people started receiving e-mails that their units were preparing for shipping on the Monday prior to launch.  

So maybe tomorrow will bring the much-anticipated shipping notices for the 3G version. Based on how my luck runs, I figure 4/24 will be launch day, since I want to purchase one locally and I have a commitment for most of that day.  

I wonder what it would do for absenteeism & productivity in some companies (esp tech departments) if Apple announced a weekday release date?


----------



## rho

so you want to know how bad I have it -- I even check to see if there were any Apple Stores near where we are going just in case it came out between Thursday to Monday - no luck -- I want I WANT!  I want NOW!!


----------



## lynninva

rho said:


> so you want to know how bad I have it -- I even check to see if there were any Apple Stores near where we are going just in case it came out between Thursday to Monday - no luck -- I want I WANT! I want NOW!!


You might want to check for Best Buy also, although they will have a much smaller supply. Our Best Buy is a small market store, but I was surprised that they had the wifi version for sale on 4/3.


----------



## rho

thanks I just checked and there is a Best Buy about a half hour away - it is an option if it comes out next weekend at least


----------



## luvmy4brats

rho said:


> thanks I just checked and there is a Best Buy about a half hour away - it is an option if it comes out next weekend at least


Check with the Best Buy to make sure they sell them, not all do. The closest Best Buy to me doesn't. I drove down there last weekend so my husband could play with one, and was disappointed.


----------



## rho

luvmy4brats said:


> Check with the Best Buy to make sure they sell them, not all do. The closest Best Buy to me doesn't. I drove down there last weekend so my husband could play with one, and was disappointed.
> [/quote
> 
> I'm sort of thinking that I may wait if it comes out then - because I would have to bring my laptop just in case and trying to get the car from the others to head over there might be difficult hehehe


----------



## Rasputina

I got an email this morning from Apple confirming my late April delivery. At the same time the site has been updated with May 7th with new pre-orders saying Shipping by May 7th on the stores page http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_ipad/family/ipad?afid=p219|GOUS&cid=OAS-US-KWG-iPad-US


----------



## corkyb

I saw that yesterday about the May 7 shipping date.  I am sort of, no, majorly, disappointed.  I was hoping to get in on the late April delivery, but i waited too long.  The story of my life. I just couldn't make myself pull the trigger and I wanted the shorted "watch" time possible as I don't wait well.  I called the Apple store; they still don't have a delivery date.  C'est le vie.
Paula


----------



## Eeyore

Order it now Corkyb! If you wait a couple weeks the date may be pushed back further because they will be shipping to Europe and Canada. Or check out a Best Buy store that is an official Apple Reseller on the actual date of release. When Apple released the iPad Wifi, Best Buy also had lots of copies available but could not advertise the fact, so not too many people were aware that they could buy them there on the same day also.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aargh.  FedEx was supposed to deliver my USB thingy tomorrow but came by today while we were at the dentist!  Now I have to wait till tomorrow.  Missed him by 13 minutes....sigh.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Sorry Betsy, maybe you can pick it up at their office after 6pm. At least that was what the notice I got said when I missed them the first time they tried to deliver my dock.


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aargh. FedEx was supposed to deliver my USB thingy tomorrow but came by today while we were at the dentist! Now I have to wait till tomorrow. Missed him by 13 minutes....sigh.
> 
> Betsy


Sorry to hear that. I think Cousin Vinnie needed it to recharge the new 3G's he will be delivering next Friday (the 30th.) 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the thought Eeyore, LOL!  And Rasputina, I could have gone out but going out here during evening rush hour isn't worth it, even for my iPad thingy.    I'll wait...

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Let us know how you like it when it shows up, I have been thinking about getting one too.


----------



## Rasputina

Ok 10 more days for us 3Gers, Apple posted on their site saying April 30th we will all get ours and they will be available in stores that day.

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/04/20ipad.html

iPad Wi-Fi + 3G Models Available in US on April 30

CUPERTINO, California-April 20, 2010-Apple® today announced that the Wi-Fi + 3G models of its magical iPad™ will be delivered to US customers who've pre-ordered on Friday, April 30, and will be available in Apple retail stores the same day starting at 5:00 p.m.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I wonder if Best Buy wwill get 'em April 30 or at least that weekend?  Purely academic in my case, my wifi is all I need!


----------



## Rasputina

Good question, since Best Buy wasn't mentioned in the announcement.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, we're really on 3G watch now!  Yay!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Double woohoo, my camera connection kit has shipped!  Supposed to get here on Friday, I won't be home, I'll have to sign the slip and have them deliver on Saturday, when I also won't be home, but at least it'll get there!  (Or I can stop on the way home on Friday if it works out....)

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Is it just Eeyore and I that are left on 3G watch? Or did I miss someone?


----------



## Anne

I cannot wait


----------



## luvmy4brats

Rasputina said:


> Is it just Eeyore and I that are left on 3G watch? Or did I miss someone?


As far as I can tell from this thread, the following people are also on 3G watch:

anne 
chiffchaff
hsuthard
ayuryogini
jaspertyler
KindleChickie
JeffM
Bookish Mom
pidgeon92

(I may have missed a couple though)


----------



## planet_janet

An official date for the 3G--how exciting!


----------



## hsuthard

I'm so happy to have a date! And Betsy I can't wait to hear what you think of the camera connection kit. If that does all I think it will, I'm going to need that. And if history has taught me anything it's that I'll need to go get it on April 30th as soon as possible (if that's when they indeed show up in stores).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

II am taveling, and will have a few days for sightseeing and photography.  I have checkedm there is an Apple store not far away, so I may go pick up a camera adapter there when my work stuff is done in a couple of days! I guess I am on camera adapter watch, since I am looking forward to checking out my photos on my ipad screen!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm really eager to get the camera kit.  It's the last component I need for the iPad to become my main device for my quilting workflow...  Yay for 3G watch!

Betsy


----------



## BookishMom

luvmy4brats said:


> As far as I can tell from this thread, the following people are also on 3G watch:
> 
> anne
> chiffchaff
> hsuthard
> ayuryogini
> jaspertyler
> KindleChickie
> JeffM
> 
> (I may have missed a couple though)


You can add me.


----------



## Emily King

Re: camera connector kits - I called my local Apple store today and was told the kits weren't released yet, so I went ahead and ordered online (estimated ship date of 5/11). Any idea when they will hit stores?


----------



## Rasputina

I'm wondering about store availability too. We are going out of town in about 10 days, waiting till the ipad 3g arrives, and I don't want to order the camera kit online because it says 2-3 weeks and I won't be home to get it.


----------



## rho

so do you all think that if I drive the hour to get to my Apple Store on the 30th I will be able to get one --- and if you all think I can do that how much ahead of opening do you all think I should get there  OR since they are in the stores according to the press release can I call them and buy it saying I will be in during the day?


----------



## Rasputina

No you can't buy it from the store over the phone, they won't even hold them. They aren't authorized to take payments over the phone, at least is what my Apple store told me when I called a few weeks ago to check ipad wifi only availability.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> As far as I can tell from this thread, the following people are also on 3G watch:
> 
> anne
> chiffchaff
> hsuthard
> ayuryogini
> jaspertyler
> KindleChickie
> JeffM
> Bookish Mom
> 
> (I may have missed a couple though)


You are right. I am on watch


----------



## Eeyore

Hooray! Hooray! (Eeyore gathers all his lonely iPad accessories in a pile and gloats!.)  

And my camera accessory also shipped!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

EKing said:


> Re: camera connector kits - I called my local Apple store today and was told the kits weren't released yet, so I went ahead and ordered online (estimated ship date of 5/11). Any idea when they will hit stores?


Since we are getting them by Fedex this week, try calling the Apple Store on Saturday the 24th to see if the camera kits are in stock.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Emily King

Thanks! That's an excellent idea! We are leaving for vacation Saturday and I would really like to have this kit before we go...


----------



## fairoasis

Received my shipping notice for my camera kit yeah!  I'm hoping that the SD card reader part will work with my MBP.  Why they didn't put a slot in this one is beyond me.


----------



## Eeyore

rho said:


> so do you all think that if I drive the hour to get to my Apple Store on the 30th I will be able to get one --- and if you all think I can do that how much ahead of opening do you all think I should get there OR since they are in the stores according to the press release can I call them and buy it saying I will be in during the day?


Rho, here is something that was posted on the MacRumors iPad forum. Other forums also noted that the iPad won't be released to the Apple Brick and Mortar stores until 5pm. If you have a Best Buy that is an Apple certified reseller,you might go there instead. You might have a better chance of snagging one, since Best Buy is not allowed to advertise that they have the 3G available on the 30th. (This is the same as what happened on April 3rd for the iPad Wifi release.)

"During my lunch break I went over to Best Buy to pester the employees about the April 30th thing... He said that they have to abide by Apple's rules, i.e. selling it at exactly 5:00 pm, but did say they will more than likely be giving people 'redemption tickets' so they can come back at 5:00 and pick up their unit (that way you aren't waiting in line all day.)

He suggested I come around the store's opening and they would be giving out tickets, then I would be able to just shoot by at 5 and pick it up. Either way, I already requested the day off and I'll be there about an hour before they open... just in case."

Best Wishes!


----------



## rho

cool -- I will be checking my local Best Buy to see if they have them - they are about 20 minutes from me so that part would be great too  

Thanks!

edited to add -- They have the WiFi ones and are expecting the 3G - so I will be there next Friday for sure -- and hubster will be away all weekend so it means I can play on it with no interruptions at all!  So you all have to keep your fingers crossed for me all next Friday that I will walk out of the store with one


----------



## pidgeon92

luvmy4brats said:


> As far as I can tell from this thread, the following people are also on 3G watch:
> (I may have missed a couple though)


How, exactly, did you overlook _ME_?


----------



## luvmy4brats

pidgeon92 said:


> How, exactly, did you overlook _ME_?


Because *YOU* didn't post in this thread until now and I can't be expected to remember anything unless it is written down. 

But you're now added because I'm afraid of your stick.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think she's upgraded to a cattle prod now...


Betsy


----------



## Bren S.

lol


----------



## ayuryogini

Finally, a date!! (Doing the Happy Dance!)

And I don't have to work that day, this is getting even better.
I will be waiting impatiently for the FedEx truck; I hope they arrive early, because I do have to work the weekend, but I know that Friday, I won't be doing anything else, besides waiting for it, and playing with it.

I received my cover from Apple last week, but I haven't opened it yet. I want to open it all at the same time.

I thought I was excited before, but now having an actual date for it, I'm almost jumping out of my skin!


----------



## jaspertyler

I'm still on watch and as soon as I saw that I decided to take that day off of work.  
I do have a wifi from Best Buy but will be returning it.  I find that I really do need the 3g.


----------



## hsuthard

I called today to see if I could upgrade the 3G 16-gb we pre-ordered to a 32-gb model, and the agent was very nice. She said that we could change it, but that would push the delivery date to May 7th. We're going out of town May 5th and want to have it with us, so we declined that offer. To compensate for her inability to help us, though, she offered a free ipad case! I graciously accepted and can't wait to get it. I have another iPad case on order already, if we like them I guess we'll just have two .


----------



## Eeyore

For those of us still waiting for our 3G iPads, here's a little Calvin and Hobbes cartoon strip to pass the time....

http://members.shaw.ca/dlazechk/weekdaybeanie9.html

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

I noticed today that my shipping on my 3G got changed from standard to priority.


----------



## Rasputina

Has anyone gotten charged for their 3G yet?


----------



## pidgeon92

Rasputina said:


> Has anyone gotten charged for their 3G yet?


Not me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seems like I recall being charged about four days ahead of time....

Betsy


----------



## Anne

I Hope by this time next week. I will have my iPad


----------



## Deb G

I'm still watching and waiting ... and hoping and wishing and all of those other "ing"s.  Wouldn't it be awesome if we all got our iPads on the 29th ... sigh!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm still waiting for my camera kit...FedEx missed me yesterday, and I didn't pay enough for Saturday delivery, so I'll get it and my car charger on Monday....

Betsy


----------



## coyote

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm still waiting for my camera kit...FedEx missed me yesterday, and I didn't pay enough for Saturday delivery, so I'll get it and my car charger on Monday....


From what I heard, delays were due to thunder storms in the Memphis hub.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

coyote said:


> From what I heard, delays were due to thunder storms in the Memphis hub.


Well, the camera kit has been in VA since Thursday; they tried to deliver it on Friday but I wasn't home. The car charger is coming from DHL/USPS and is in NJ. It may or may not get here on Monday but I can wait.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm still waiting for my camera kit...FedEx missed me yesterday, and I didn't pay enough for Saturday delivery, so I'll get it and my car charger on Monday....
> 
> Betsy


Oh man, sorry about that.


----------



## coyote

I'm in Maui this week.  ("Don't Cry for Me, Argentina")  I had my iPad delivered here.  I'm *really* hoping that my iPad 3G is delivered on time Friday, because I'm flying back to the mainland on Saturday.  It would be nice to have my new pad to play with on the flight home!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rasputina said:


> Oh man, sorry about that.


Not a biggie. I've got my Kindle and my iPad to keep my busy... 

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

pidgeon92 said:


> Not me.


I was wondering because I've seen some people elsewhere online saying that they got charged already. I haven't, yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

When the WiFis went out, posts about getting charged went out a couple of days before mine actually was.  I guess they didn't do them all at once.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Yeah, I can't imagine they could authorize all the preorders in one day. I'm trying not to worry about it, but we are leaving town May 1st so I'm crossing my fingers there is no delay.


----------



## BookishMom

My CC hasn't been charged yet, either.


----------



## Anne

My CC has not been charged yet.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm traveling and took some lovely photos of whales today!  I hoped I'd be able to ogle them on the big ipad screen, so called the Apple store here to ask about the  camera adapter, but it is not in stores yet.  Waaa!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We wanna see too!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Thanks Ann and Bookish mom for sharing your 3G charge status, hopefully we will all get charged Monday! 


THC, I hear your frustration about the camera adapter. The online Apple store is saying 2-3 weeks. I'm hoping they will be getting them in the B&M stores so I can get one too. I'm planning on checking the local Apple store while I'm out of town. 

Post those pics when you can! It will be really convenient once we get the adapter especially with the photobucket app. I wonder if you can upload photos to photobucket from ipad with the app, I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've used the Photobucket app.  Yes, you can upload pics from the iPad.  I've uploaded screen shots from the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Thanks Betsy, I have the app installed but haven't gotten around to trying it out yet. So many apps so little time LOL


----------



## BookishMom

For those of you whose CCs have been charged, does your order status still say "not yet shipped"?


----------



## GinnyB

i read they are shipping April 30.


----------



## corkyb

GinnyB said:


> i read they are shipping April 30.


I thought they were in stores April 30. Where did you read that they were shipping on that date?


----------



## Rasputina

Apple announced last week that delivery will be April 30th.


----------



## Anne

Rasputina said:


> Apple announced last week that delivery will be April 30th.


Thanks I cannot wait


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's official, I'm FINALLY on iPad watch. I should be getting it on Friday. My neighbor ordered 2 of them, 1 for him and one for a friend. Well, the friend decided she couldn't wait any longer and bought the WiFi only version. Instead of canceling the order, he's just going to sell it to me


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great!!  You won't have to wait as you would for a new order.  Woohoo, iPad party here on Friday.  I'll bring the margaritas!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great!! You won't have to wait as you would for a new order. Woohoo, iPad party here on Friday. I'll bring the margaritas!
> 
> Betsy


This is going to be a VERY long week. Luckily I have a yard sale to get ready for to keep me busy.


----------



## hsuthard

You know now that it's being mentioned, once we have two ipads in the house, it'd be nice to be able to quickly tell them apart. If one had a skin that'd be perfect! Or better yet if they had two different skins! Lol


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> It's official, I'm FINALLY on iPad watch. I should be getting it on Friday. My neighbor ordered 2 of them, 1 for him and one for a friend. Well, the friend decided she couldn't wait any longer and bought the WiFi only version. Instead of canceling the order, he's just going to sell it to me


I am so Happy for you. I hope I am on Ipad watch soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats

hsuthard said:


> You know now that it's being mentioned, once we have two ipads in the house, it'd be nice to be able to quickly tell them apart. If one had a skin that'd be perfect! Or better yet if they had two different skins! Lol


Tell me about it...We have 4 iPhones in this house. 2 black and 2 white. Each one of them is in different colored iFrogz cases.


----------



## meljackson

My wifi version is on the truck for delivery today. I ended up not going for the 3g as we don't have 3g in this area and my iphone has trouble with reception as it is. I'm getting excited. It's supposed to be delivered by 10:30 

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo Melissa!  We're excited for you.  WiFi watch!  Let us know when you get it!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yay Melissa! How exciting. I'm wicked jealous.


----------



## Anne

Melissa; I am so exicited for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> Yay Melissa! How exciting. I'm wicked jealous.


You could have had a WiFi already! 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You could have had a WiFi already!
> 
> Betsy


Let's not cloud my jealousy with DETAILS!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  Should I show you a picture of mine?  With tons of apps already loaded?  In fact, I'm posting on it right now! Mwahahahahahaha.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Should I show you a picture of mine? With tons of apps already loaded? In fact, I'm posting on it right now! Mwahahahahahaha.
> 
> Betsy


I have a stick here somewhere...

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## meljackson

Mine just arrived and is syncing. It's bigger than I was expecting which is a good thing  My iphone looks tiny sitting next to it.

Melissa


----------



## Emily King

We are sitting in our hotel lobby playing with our ipad and just had a little girl wander over carrying mom's iphone, tapping on it while checking out our iPad... It was really cute!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

meljackson said:


> Mine just arrived and is syncing. It's bigger than I was expecting which is a good thing  My iphone looks tiny sitting next to it.
> 
> Melissa


What are you putting on it, Melissa? Besides all the great apps you've been getting?


----------



## meljackson

So far just the apps and some epub books to try out ibooks. I already checked out the kindle app. It's pretty good and I know I'll read on it some but it won't replace the actual kindle for me. 
I'm going to try out Godfinger that you've all been talking about and maybe WWF even though I don't think I'll be any good at it.

Melissa


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Let's not cloud my jealousy with DETAILS!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My camera connection kit just arrived, woohoo!  Will let you know what I think in a little bit.  I have to do housework now. 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

So, I was wondering, just how badly do I REALLY need the 3G version. I checked my data usage for my iPhone. 1336 MB so far this month and I have a week to go


----------



## hsuthard

luvmy4brats said:


> So, I was wondering, just how badly do I REALLY need the 3G version. I checked my data usage for my iPhone. 1336 MB so far this month and I have a week to go


You made me curious -- I'm used 263 mb for April.


----------



## libros_lego

luvmy4brats said:


> So, I was wondering, just how badly do I REALLY need the 3G version. I checked my data usage for my iPhone. 1336 MB so far this month and I have a week to go


  What do you do?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jenni said:


> What do you do?


I told you guys my Internet at home is really bad. Most of that is just Kindleboards and regular browsing. I use my iPhone for about 80% of my Internet.


----------



## libros_lego

luvmy4brats said:


> I told you guys my Internet at home is really bad. Most of that is just Kindleboards and regular browsing. I use my iPhone for about 80% of my Internet.


Ah, okay. So the iPad will be just right for you.


----------



## Jesslyn

I just want to caution those trying to figure out whether to get wifi or 3G.  I have found that I use my iPad waaaaay more for browsing than I ever did with my iPhone.

Way more.  Did I mention way more?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Of course, if you're typically around WiFi, as I am, you can still do all your browsing on your iPad.

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My camera connection kit just arrived, woohoo! Will let you know what I think in a little bit. I have to do housework now.
> 
> Betsy


You mean your camera kit arrived, and you could set it aside to do housework?
Wow, that is discipline (and might explain why my housework never gets done).

Re: April 30th arrival date for the iPad 3G

I just spoke w/ a representative at Apple (to add the camera kit onto my iPad 3G order).
I expressed concern that my my card hadn't shown a charge on it yet;
she said because it had already been pre-authorized (placed my order 3/23), it wouldn't be charged until the actual ship date (never thought I'd be so anxious to have a charge show up on my card!)

She also said that the pre-ordered 3G iPads are already in the US, so we won't be seeing deliveries from China as the WiFi pre-orders saw;
Apparently, they're in the US, all ready and waiting to ship so that they arrive on the 30th; we shouldn't expect any tracking info till about 2 days or so before the 30th.

When I went to the Apple Store yesterday to look at the iPad (I wasn't going to, because I wanted mine to be the first one I handled, but I couldn't help it, I had to see one) the sales clerk there confirmed that they will be available in the stores on Fri after 5pm.

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Eeyore

Thanks for the update ayuryogini! Now I can stop going to the Apple website every hour to see what the status of my 3G order is.  

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, the housework had already been put off for a week, and I won't be around to do it tomorrow, and I didn't want to do it late today, so that left this morning. 

I've posted a review in the camera accessory thread that Eeyore started...

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Ooooh, I joined the club.  Until Feb. 5 I had a PC.  Started using MacBook Pro (first Mac) on Feb. 6.  Apple addict here.  Got an iTouch when I got MBP, but didn't open it for couple months.  Should have sooner.  Had that going for couple weeks.  I need iPhone.  Got that Friday.  I'm 'bout positive there is an iPad 3G in my future.

Did I say Apple addict?


----------



## Bren S.

ayuryogini said:


> When I went to the Apple Store yesterday to look at the iPad (I wasn't going to, because I wanted mine to be the first one I handled, but I couldn't help it, I had to see one) the sales clerk there confirmed that they will be available in the stores on Fri after 5pm.
> 
> Is it Friday yet?


Yep and from what I've been told they will be available at Best Buy stores that carry Apple products after 5pm on Friday also,but that most stores will be giving out "tickets" for the iPad earlier in the day so that people can just come back in after 5pm, or even Saturday to pick theirs up.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I posted this in the DC area meet-up thread, but thought I'd post it here as well.

I had to drive to Annapolis today to go to the bank and I stopped at the mall to play with the ipads again. (My youngest daughter hadn't had a chance to see one yet, and since the bank was so close to the mall, I figured what the heck, why not) 

Who did I see at the table right across from me? Fellow Kindleboard members Mike & Jan.  

He's still a bit miffed I didn't buy one before our meet up, but at least he's gotten to play with one now.

I was going to snap a picture, but they ran off to eat. 

I suddenly wanted to start singing, It's a Small World...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> I suddenly wanted to start singing, It's a Small World...





Spoiler



It always is where you are, isn't it, Heather?


<ducks and runs>

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It always is where you are, isn't it, Heather?
> 
> 
> <ducks and runs>
> 
> Betsy


I think you're making fun of my height


Spoiler



or lack of height....


----------



## corkyb

I think she is too.  
Paula ny


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> I think she is too.
> Paula ny


Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My daughters-in-law, who are among my favorite people in the world, are both vertically challenged.  We do a lot of teasing in my family.  Sometimes it spills over....

Betsy


----------



## corkyb

I bet Betsy's a tall one.
(How do you do blackover typing?)
Paula ny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

After you type, you select the text you want to "spoiler text" and click on the little button marked SP above the text box (fourth from the right, between the musical note and the amazon tag).  Or click it first and type between the tags.

I'm in the middle.  My husband and my sister-in-law are quite tall, then there are me and my stepsons, within a couple of inches of each other (their mother was also vertically challenged), then the daughters-in-law.  The three oldest grandkids are all taller than the shorter daughter-in-law and pushing the taller of the two.  Fortunately there are two 10 year olds still.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

My "little" brother is 6' 6".. It's just not fair.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, but will he have an iPad?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

I can say with 100% certainty that he's not going to have one any time soon.


----------



## chiffchaff

Sandpiper said:


> Ooooh, I joined the club. Until Feb. 5 I had a PC. Started using MacBook Pro (first Mac) on Feb. 6. Apple addict here. Got an iTouch when I got MBP, but didn't open it for couple months. Should have sooner. Had that going for couple weeks. I need iPhone. Got that Friday. I'm 'bout positive there is an iPad 3G in my future.
> 
> Did I say Apple addict?


LOL I followed a pretty similar path. Had PCs for many years, then got a MacBook. Then an iTouch. Loved it, but wanted to be connected more often than I could with just wifi in my rural area. Got an iPhone 2 months later, even though I had to drive 3 hours and get an out-of-town number to do it because AT&T doesn't have accounts in my area (yet). And I pre-ordered an iPad at 7am the first day they were taking orders. I have a lot of fun with these toys! (and more seriously, I think I will find a lot of uses for the iPad at work too, as a PDA and doc reader and note-taker and simple document creator.)


----------



## Anne

I just got my cover for my ipad now all I need is my ipad


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Soon!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

Anne said:


> I just got my case for my ipad now all I need is my ipad


What kind did you get?


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> What kind did you get?


I ordered the ipad cover from apple.


----------



## Sandpiper

chiffchaff said:


> LOL I followed a pretty similar path. Had PCs for many years, then got a MacBook. Then an iTouch. Loved it, but wanted to be connected more often than I could with just wifi in my rural area. Got an iPhone 2 months later, even though I had to drive 3 hours and get an out-of-town number to do it because AT&T doesn't have accounts in my area (yet). And I pre-ordered an iPad at 7am the first day they were taking orders. I have a lot of fun with these toys! (and more seriously, I think I will find a lot of uses for the iPad at work too, as a PDA and doc reader and note-taker and simple document creator.)


We were purdy much walking the same path. Whew, happy to hear I'm not the only one.  It's only $$. Many pennies spent, but worth every one.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Anne said:


> I ordered the ipad cover from apple.


I don't guess you can review it yet since you don't have your iPad. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> I don't guess you can review it yet since you don't have your iPad. Hopefully soon!


That right when I get my ipad. I will do a review.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The cover, to me, is much more impressive once it is on the iPad.  It fits well, lets me look at the iPad in landscape mode or type on it.

Woohoo!  I just got my car charger, it's very nice and doubles as a plug--it's got this cute little fold out plug.  And connects via USB cable so I have another one of those, too!

Betsy
(posting from my PC as I'm using the ABC player on my iPad to watch Brothers and Sisters.)

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Is it Friday yet?


BTW, do they ship the iPads via UPS or Fedex? My Fedex guy comes at oh-dark-30 and my UPS guy comes late afternoon. Normally I'd go track down my UPS guy in town, but since the package is my neighbor's I don't think that will work.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Is the Apple case currently on backorder?  Is the shipping really 1-2 weeks?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> BTW, do they ship the iPads via UPS or Fedex? My Fedex guy comes at oh-dark-30 and my UPS guy comes late afternoon. Normally I'd go track down my UPS guy in town, but since the package is my neighbor's I don't think that will work.


The WiFi came via UPS.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> BTW, do they ship the iPads via UPS or Fedex? My Fedex guy comes at oh-dark-30 and my UPS guy comes late afternoon. Normally I'd go track down my UPS guy in town, but since the package is my neighbor's I don't think that will work.


My cover came Fedex. I hope my ipad comes Fedex because they come in the morning. Did you get a shipping notice yet?


----------



## Anne

Has anyone got a shipping notice yet?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anne said:


> My cover came Fedex. I hope my ipad comes Fedex because they come in the morning. Did you get a shipping notice yet?


I won't get a shipping notice because it's not my package. I don't want to keep bugging my neighbors. I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh, I would absolutely kill over daid in that case!

Suppose it is delivered and they are not home and it sits on the porch?  
Suppose it is delivered late evening and they think "oh, we'll just give it to her first thing in the morning"  

You need to make an agreement with your neighbor to give you shipping info and immediate delivery access.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh, I would absolutely kill over daid in that case!
> 
> Suppose it is delivered and they are not home and it sits on the porch?
> Suppose it is delivered late evening and they think "oh, we'll just give it to her first thing in the morning"
> 
> You need to make an agreement with your neighbor to give you shipping info and immediate delivery access.


DON'T SAY THINGS LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## pidgeon92

Still no shipping notice.   

Whenever I've ordered from Apple, all of my items have come via FedEx.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For some reason Apple had a deal with UPS for the initial distribution, but that was for a Saturday delivery.  I bet they gave Apple a better deal than FedEx would.  The 3Gs are coming on Friday, right?

All of my stuff since the WiFi has come on FedEx.

Betsy


----------



## coyote

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For some reason Apple had a deal with UPS for the initial distribution, but that was for a Saturday delivery. I bet they gave Apple a better deal than FedEx would. The 3Gs are coming on Friday, right?


I certainly hope so! I'm working from Mau`i this week, and I had my iPad 3G sent directly here. If it doesn't arrive on Friday it will suck, as I'm flying back top the mainland on Saturday. It would be nice to have my 'pad for the flight.

I was worried about this, and called Apple to ask if I should switch the delivery back to CA, but they told me not to worry, and that the 'pads would be delivered on Friday.

-c


----------



## Eeyore

Two different iPad forums are showing members that have  3G iPads being "Prepared for Shipment" at the Apple website. Screenshots were included in the postings.

Update-- My 3G is Prepared for Shipment!   

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini

Eeyore said:


> Two different iPad forums are showing members that have 3G iPads being "Prepared for Shipment" at the Apple website. Screenshots were included in the postings.
> 
> --Sigh-- No action for me yet.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Waaah!! Nothing for me yet, either.


----------



## Anne

Mine is Prepared for Shipment  No tracking number yet.


----------



## chiffchaff

me too - the order status just changed to prepared for shipment!  Now the Friday delivery date feels real to me.


----------



## pidgeon92

Apple said:


> Not yet shipped


----------



## ayuryogini

Anne said:


> Mine is Prepared for Shipment  No tracking number yet.


yay!!!! Mine, too!


----------



## BookishMom

No action on my order yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Rasputina

prepared for shipment WOOT!


----------



## rho

so I am debating - should I just order and wait the few extra days or go thru the whole day thing on Friday - especially since hubster isn't going away this weekend as planned originally - he is going to mess up my plan to get the iPad and just play with it all weekend LOL


----------



## ayuryogini

rho said:


> so I am debating - should I just order and wait the few extra days or go thru the whole day thing on Friday - especially since hubster isn't going away this weekend as planned originally - he is going to mess up my plan to get the iPad and just play with it all weekend LOL


I guess it depends on how badly you want it NOW!!
They won't be available till 5p at the Apple Store and it could be a madhouse; someone else posted that Best Buy will also have them at 5p on Friday, but may be handing out tickets or vouchers throughout the day, to "save" yours for pick-up @ 5p.
If you won't be able to play with it this w/e, it might not be worth the crowds, but if you don't mind crowds and really want it, then it might be worth it; 
Since hubby isn't going out of town, maybe he would like to do the legwork for you (or at least with you, so it could be more fun)!!


----------



## rho

I did it I just ordered it from Apple decided it was easier this way anyway rather than fighting people and waiting -- but seriously ACCKK  I really do hate spending money but I sure love my gadgets   

Oh and hubby going with me to get it -- LOL that would make it painful! He is way more impatient with crowds than I am and would be complaining the whole way - plus he isn't a gadget person at all -- it took years for him to see the Need for a laptop - of course now it is hard to get him off hehehe  So it is more a case of my getting it then winning him over to the need for it  

I just got the iPad and case (that is on backorder till the 15th) I figure I will collect the other things I feel I need as I realize what they are 

now I am debating on a pyramid pillow to hold it up when I am on it and just putting that on my lap rather than the lap desk I use now.... 

Happy early Birthday to me!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Could you make a trip to Best Buy and if you happened to get lucky and get one, maybe cancel the order before it shipped?


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> Could you make a trip to Best Buy and if you happened to get lucky and get one, maybe cancel the order before it shipped?


That is a good idea


----------



## rho

Kindle Gracie said:


> Could you make a trip to Best Buy and if you happened to get lucky and get one, maybe cancel the order before it shipped?


I'm actually not minding the wait too much - and it might come sooner than next Friday since is still says shipping by 5/7 (Ever the optimist here) ..... the cover is all that is back ordered ...

the thing is I am down to one car again  The truck is empty of wood but now has a golf cart in the back that hubster takes to the shoots -- so if he was gone to the shoot over the weekend I would have my car so now we are sharing .. **grumble grumble grumble** And the Best Buy is about 35 minutes from me my original plan was to see if a friend wanted to go early with me try to get a ticket and then waste time and have lunch etc until 5 then go ...

Oh well -- one good thing is if it comes on or before the 7th he is teaching a lesson on Saturday so I will have Saturday to play uninterrupted


----------



## BookishMom

BookishMom said:


> No action on my order yet, unfortunately.


My status has changed now to "prepared for shipment".


----------



## pidgeon92

BookishMom said:


> My status has changed now to "prepared for shipment".


Mine too. And thus, I continue to wait.


----------



## BookishMom

Sigh... the waiting is getting harder, but I shall overcome...


----------



## coyote

BookishMom said:


> Sigh... the waiting is getting harder, but I shall overcome...


I understand what you're saying, but it's not like we have much choice except to overcome. "Prepared for Shipment", indeed.


----------



## ayuryogini

BookishMom said:


> Sigh... the waiting is getting harder, but I shall overcome...


I agree; it's almost like the closer it gets, the harder the waiting.


----------



## planet_janet

ayuryogini said:


> I agree; it's almost like the closer it gets, the harder the waiting.


I felt that way waiting for my wi-fi-only iPad. When I woke up on "launch" day, I felt like a kid getting ready to go to Disneyland!


----------



## Eeyore

ayuryogini said:


> I agree; it's almost like the closer it gets, the harder the waiting.


It's just like waiting for Christmas Day when you were 8 years old. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Anne

Eeyore said:


> It's just like waiting for Christmas Day when you were 8 years old.
> 
> Best Wishes!


 It is like waiting for Christmas Day.


----------



## Nanbelle12

Mine has indicated prepared to ship for 2 days with no change. I am starting to worry, don't see how it can get here tomorrow.
My camera kit moved to ship last night.


----------



## Anne

I got a shipping notice this morning. My ipad has shipped    it will be here tomorrow by 3:30 Pm   . It is coming by FedEx


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I suspect that the 3G iPads have been prepositioned at various local distribution points, which I'm also convinced is what was done with the WiFis.  Apple doesn't want to take any changes on late arrivals; it would be a PR nightmare.  Sounds like they're coming by FedEx, for sure then.

Betsy


----------



## rho

I'm probably delusional but I am really hoping that once you all get your shipping notices that my status will change to preparing to ship and I will get it the beginning of next week instead of the end of the week ..heck I am already obsessively checking the order status on Apple Store LOL  --- but it is half the fun -- well maybe not half but it is fun


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I suspect that the 3G iPads have been prepositioned at various local distribution points, which I'm also convinced is what was done with the WiFis. Apple doesn't want to take any changes on late arrivals; it would be a PR nightmare. Sounds like they're coming by FedEx, for sure then.
> 
> Betsy


The good thing for me with it coming Fed-Ex is I can print out a form that I sign and leave for the driver with instructions where to leave the package. I was hoping for a morning delivery so I would be home.


----------



## pidgeon92

Mine is still _prepared for shipment_. I'd be surprised if these are actually in the US. Everything I have bought from Apple in the last few years has shipped directly from China. My guess is that they are already on the plane, ready to head out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

<shrug> I was basing my thought on the tracking information I got while waiting for my iPad, which showed me at times that it was in Louisville, KY and Dulles, VA a week before it actually got to me. It's possible that they were preapproving the shipping papers, too, but I believe that Apple didn't want to take a chance on anything not arriving on time. Just my opinion, I'm frequently wrong.  I do think there's a difference between me ordering something randomly from Apple and Apple having a nationwide launch of a flagship product scheduled to arrive on a specific date.

I got curious to see if there was anything on the 'Net about it (can you say OCD) and found these, for what it's worth:
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/03/31/track-an-ipad-from-shenzhen-to-you/
http://www.cultofmac.com/first-ipad-shipments-arrive-in-louisville-ky/35789
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/04/01/ups-ipad-shipments-under-guard/

But I don't suppose it matters, as long as it gets here. Hopefully by this time tomorrow, lots of people will have gotten their 3Gs!!! 

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

I got my shipment notification. The tracking info was sent to FedEx at 4:30am. Hopefully it is zipping along on a 747 right now.... No origination information (yet).

It is interesting that you can now _pre-sign_ for the shipment. I'll have to contemplate that option.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

WOOHOO!

Can't wait for the official Verena review.  Someone posted somewhere on KB that if you did that, it would stay on file and all shipments thence forward would be left without signature.  Don't know if that's true, don't know if you care, but that's something to consider.  You may be able to go to the FedEx site and download a form for a one time delivery....

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> Can't wait for the official Verena review. Someone posted somewhere on KB that if you did that, it would stay on file and all shipments thence forward would be left without signature. Don't know if that's true, don't know if you care, but that's something to consider. You may be able to go to the FedEx site and download a form for a one time delivery....
> 
> Betsy


Betsy: You can downloaded a form for this delivery.I have already done it. I am going to leave the form when I leave for work tomorow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anne said:


> Betsy: You can downloaded a form for this delivery.I have already done it. I am going to leave the form when I leave for work tomorow.


Good to know...though I already have my iPad. Others may want to do this! Do you have a link?

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good to know...though I already have my iPad. Others may want to do this! Do you have a link?


The link will come right in your shipment email. I was just looking at it, and it does not appear to be a generic link, but is attached to all of your order info. Here is a screenshot of how it works:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, I know about that one...I thought Anne was talking about a generic one off the FedEx site that could be left on the door for a specific shipment, sorry.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good to know...though I already have my iPad. Others may want to do this! Do you have a link?
> 
> Betsy


You get the link when you get your shipping notice. It has information on it from your order. Order number etc. You can also find the form if you go into your apple account. The form only becomes available after you order has shipped.


----------



## Eeyore

Hooray! Got my shipping notice from Fedex. According to tracking it is Shipping Priority and is currently in Rancho Cordova, CA., which is about 40 minutes away from where I live. There is a huge Fedex Air Distribution facility in Rancho Cordova, so it may have been sitting there until Apple released it for shipping. Said delivery date is for tomorrow.  

Best Wishes!


----------



## rho

looks like my wait will be longer than I thought - the next batch is shipping standard delivery - and apple says it is only shipping standard no change to faster    oh well longer anticipation


----------



## Emily King

I just got a shipment notification for my camera connection kit! Not as exciting as an ipad, but still...


----------



## pidgeon92

My FedEx tracking has updated. My iPad shipped out of Nashville at 6:00am.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sooo close.  It could get to your house today if they wanted to. 

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

pidgeon92 said:


> My FedEx tracking has updated. My iPad shipped out of Nashville at 6:00am.


Hooray! Looks like the iPads are being stockpiled at different locations around the US.

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats

<sniff>. Looks like I'm off of iPad watch for now.  My husband's paycheck is messed up and is several hundred dollars short.  he was supposed to get a pay RAISE this month, not a CUT. Since he's a government contractor and only gets paid once a month, I don't expect it to get fixed any time soon. (on the bright side, it will be a nice check when it's straightened out)

So unless I make a WHOLE lot more than I'm hoping for at our yard sale this weekend, I'm going to have to wait a bit longer. Either that or the BRATs can eat ramen, hot dogs and mac-n-cheese for a month.

Pardon me while I go pout....


----------



## Rasputina

WOOT shipped with a tracking number


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> <sniff>. Looks like I'm off of iPad watch for now.  My husband's paycheck is messed up and is several hundred dollars short.  he was supposed to get a pay RAISE this month, not a CUT. Since he's a government contractor and only gets paid once a month, I don't expect it to get fixed any time soon. (on the bright side, it will be a nice check when it's straightened out)
> 
> So unless I make a WHOLE lot more than I'm hoping for at our yard sale this weekend, I'm going to have to wait a bit longer. Either that or the BRATs can eat ramen, hot dogs and mac-n-cheese for a month.
> 
> Pardon me while I go pout....


Maybe you can work out a payment plan with your neighbor. After all, he knows where to find you!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Aaack! I am sorry, Heather. Although ramen, hot dogs, and mac-n-cheese was pretty much my whole dietary food group while I was putting myself through college. Oh, and beer, lots of beer. (That's a food group. right?)

Best Wishes!


----------



## pidgeon92

luvmy4brats said:


> So unless I make a WHOLE lot more than I'm hoping for at our yard sale this weekend, I'm going to have to wait a bit longer. Either that or the BRATs can eat ramen, hot dogs and mac-n-cheese for a month.


Perhaps if you sell one of the children.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

She does have spares....

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

There are times I'm tempted to sell all of them...

I doubt I'd get much though.


----------



## libros_lego

luvmy4brats said:


> <sniff>. Looks like I'm off of iPad watch for now.  My husband's paycheck is messed up and is several hundred dollars short.  he was supposed to get a pay RAISE this month, not a CUT. Since he's a government contractor and only gets paid once a month, I don't expect it to get fixed any time soon. (on the bright side, it will be a nice check when it's straightened out)
> 
> So unless I make a WHOLE lot more than I'm hoping for at our yard sale this weekend, I'm going to have to wait a bit longer. Either that or the BRATs can eat ramen, hot dogs and mac-n-cheese for a month.
> 
> Pardon me while I go pout....


Aww...that sucks  I was so excited for you.


----------



## Bren S.

Sounds like I will be going with my S.O. to Best Buy Saturday.
He seems to think he will have no problems getting his hands on 2 64gb models. 
Yes 2, he seems to think I still need a 3g one as well,in addition to the wifi model I already have. I don't know about that.

I am not sure that he is going to find it that easy to get 2 of them the day after they release,but we'll see I guess.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe you can work out a payment plan with your neighbor. After all, he knows where to find you!
> 
> Betsy


I might talk to him this evening. I've got to talk to hubby first though. He might not like that idea.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

New government studies have shown that Mac and cheese is VERY nutritious

On the other hand, if you bought an iPad, you'd be tempted to buy cases and apps and accessories for it. May be wisest to wait and buy it with a clear conscience later even if less fun to think about.


----------



## ayuryogini

Yay!! I got my tracking info as well; it doesn't say where it is, but it says anticipated delivery is by 3pm; it looks as if my camera thingy is on the same truck, and I just added it to the order 3 days ago, thought it wouldn't get here till mid-May.

Eeyore, I wonder if mine is in Rancho also; that's about 35 minutes from my house; where do you live?

Heather, I'm holding out hope that you also get yours tomorrow as well; it seems to me that you have pretty good luck/fortune.


----------



## Eeyore

ayuryogini said:


> Eeyore, I wonder if mine is in Rancho also; that's about 35 minutes from my house; where do you live?


I am in Antelope, just Southwest of Roseville.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

Mine is picked up in rancho cordova and on it's way.


----------



## hsuthard

ayuryogini said:


> Yay!! I got my tracking info as well; it doesn't say where it is, but it says anticipated delivery is by 3pm; it looks as if my camera thingy is on the same truck, and I just added it to the order 3 days ago, thought it wouldn't get here till mid-May.
> 
> Eeyore, I wonder if mine is in Rancho also; that's about 35 minutes from my house; where do you live?
> 
> Heather, I'm holding out hope that you also get yours tomorrow as well; it seems to me that you have pretty good luck/fortune.


I ordered my camera kit on the 25th and it says it won't be delivered until May 20th! My iPad 3G is on it's way from Memphis and shows it will be delivered tomorrow before 3pm.


----------



## Eeyore

Sugar said:


> Sounds like I will be going with my S.O. to Best Buy Saturday.
> He seems to think he will have no problems getting his hands on 2 64gb models.
> Yes 2, he seems to think I still need a 3g one as well,in addition to the wifi model I already have. I don't know about that.
> 
> I am not sure that he is going to find it that easy to get 2 of them the day after they release,but we'll see I guess.


Have fun Sugar! You might want to bring a non-descript bag to put the iPad boxes in. After all the recent publicity, a lot of thieves are probably keeping an eye out for people walking around with nice new Best Buy and Apple bags, knowing that an iPad may be inside because of release day. I know that the mall where the Apple store is in Sacramento increased their security presence (both inside and outside patrols) quite a bit over the last few weeks to lessen the probability of trouble.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

hsuthard said:


> I ordered my camera kit on the 25th and it says it won't be delivered until May 20th! My iPad 3G is on it's way from Memphis and shows it will be delivered tomorrow before 3pm.


Oh it's May 20th now, thanks for posting. Last I checked it was saying 2-3 weeks. I'm probably just going to stop by the local Apple store on our trip and see if I can get one there.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If this article is to be believed, someone got his a day early! And he has screen shots of setting up wireless access to prove it!

http://www.tuaw.com/2010/04/29/setting-up-your-3g-service-on-the-ipad-3g/


----------



## pidgeon92

The Hooded Claw said:


> If this article is to be believed, someone got his a day early!


How rude! My poor iPad is stuck in Indianapolis now.


----------



## corkyb

Ok, what's my best bet if I decide to try and get one tomorrow?  Best Buy or Apple?  They are in the same mall at opposite ends.  I just called best buy and they are not giving out tickets.
OR, I could buy the one Heather isn't going to get!
JK, hope you get it Heather. 
Paula ny


----------



## BookishMom

My iPad is sitting in Indianapolis with other iPads, shooting the breeze, getting to know each other, heck, they may even be breeding mini-pads while we speak.  

Okay, I apologize. I'm way too punchy to be posting at the moment. I'll settle down.


----------



## pidgeon92

BookishMom said:


> My iPad is sitting in Indianapolis with other iPads, shooting the breeze, getting to know each other, heck, they may even be breeding mini-pads while we speak.


Ooh, ours could be _right next to each other_.


----------



## coyote

BookishMom said:


> My iPad is sitting in Indianapolis with other iPads, shooting the breeze, getting to know each other, heck, they may even be breeding mini-pads while we speak.


My iPad had better be somewhere over the Pacific right now, en route to Mau`i. I can't abide tardiness.

-c


----------



## BookishMom

coyote said:


> My iPad had better be somewhere over the Pacific right now, en route to Mau`i. I can't abide tardiness.
> 
> -c


Awww, let them enjoy a little companionship while they can. Or we can always schedule an iPad meet later and let them mingle. I vote we all gather at Coyote's place in Mau`i. Everyone agree?


----------



## rho

luvmy4brats said:


> <sniff>.
> 
> So unless I make a WHOLE lot more than I'm hoping for at our yard sale this weekend, I'm going to have to wait a bit longer. Either that or the BRATs can eat ramen, hot dogs and mac-n-cheese for a month.
> 
> Pardon me while I go pout....


Throw in a few homemade pizzas and the kids probably would be thrilled and maybe spaghetti --


----------



## ayuryogini

hsuthard said:


> I ordered my camera kit on the 25th and it says it won't be delivered until May 20th! My iPad 3G is on it's way from Memphis and shows it will be delivered tomorrow before 3pm.


Holly, After I read your post, I double checked my tracking & realize I made a mistake; I received 2 shipping notifications from Apple simultaneously and thought I had read both, but I must have only looked at one: the iPad, I mistakenly thought that my camera connector was on the same shipment, but it's not; 
however, it did ship, which surprised me, because I didn't think it was going to ship till mid-May; looks like it's in Hong Kong right now and expected to arrive on May 3rd, but until it shipped it said on my account that I wouldn't receive it till May 18; I hope this means you'll get yours sooner as well.

Eeyore: Loomis (just north of Roseville); Small World...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy, happy day for all you 3G'ers!  Wish I could be here today on KB to watch all the "I got it" and "It's here" messages, but I'll be on a little overnight trip to the wilds of WV and will have limited internet access...

So, have fun, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Sucker4Romance

Sugar said:


> Sounds like I will be going with my S.O. to Best Buy Saturday.
> He seems to think he will have no problems getting his hands on 2 64gb models.
> Yes 2, he seems to think I still need a 3g one as well,in addition to the wifi model I already have. I don't know about that.
> 
> I am not sure that he is going to find it that easy to get 2 of them the day after they release,but we'll see I guess.


Didn't you already say that you ordered a 3G and was waiting for it to be delivered. Now you haven't ordered it and don't know if you need it. Just asking a question.


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Happy, happy day for all you 3G'ers! Wish I could be here today on KB to watch all the "I got it" and "It's here" messages, but I'll be on a little overnight trip to the wilds of WV and will have limited internet access...
> 
> So, have fun, everyone!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy I do not think mine will be here before I have to leave for work  I should be here when I get home tonight.


----------



## Anne

Eeyore said:


> Have fun Sugar! You might want to bring a non-descript bag to put the iPad boxes in. After all the recent publicity, a lot of thieves are probably keeping an eye out for people walking around with nice new Best Buy and Apple bags, knowing that an iPad may be inside because of release day. I know that the mall where the Apple store is in Sacramento increased their security presence (both inside and outside patrols) quite a bit over the last few weeks to lessen the probability of trouble.
> 
> Best Wishes!


That is a Great Idea


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sucker4Romance said:


> Didn't you already say that you ordered a 3G and was waiting for it to be delivered. Now you haven't ordered it and don't know if you need it. Just asking a question.


Sugar had decided she didn't need the 3G after all and had cancelled it. But apparently her friend has strong feelings otherwise!

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

ayuryogini said:


> Holly, After I read your post, I double checked my tracking & realize I made a mistake; I received 2 shipping notifications from Apple simultaneously and thought I had read both, but I must have only looked at one: the iPad, I mistakenly thought that my camera connector was on the same shipment, but it's not;
> however, it did ship, which surprised me, because I didn't think it was going to ship till mid-May; looks like it's in Hong Kong right now and expected to arrive on May 3rd, but until it shipped it said on my account that I wouldn't receive it till May 18; I hope this means you'll get yours sooner as well.
> 
> Eeyore: Loomis (just north of Roseville); Small World...


Well, what do you know! I got a shipment email from Apple this morning saying my Camera Kit was on its way!! Yippee  It should be here May 6. I'm stopping by the mall this weekend, though, and if I see one in the store I'm going to go ahead and get it. We're going out of town May 4th and I'd love to take it with me and see how it works in the field.


----------



## Sucker4Romance

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sugar had decided she didn't need the 3G after all and had cancelled it. But apparently her friend has strong feelings otherwise!
> 
> Betsy


Okay I see. I was just wondering because I knew I read that somewhere. Yeah it makes sense to have either one or the other anyway.


----------



## Rasputina

hsuthard said:


> Well, what do you know! I got a shipment email from Apple this morning saying my Camera Kit was on its way!! Yippee  It should be here May 6. I'm stopping by the mall this weekend, though, and if I see one in the store I'm going to go ahead and get it. We're going out of town May 4th and I'd love to take it with me and see how it works in the field.


oo great news, I hope they are in stores soon. Leaving town tomorrow so I couldn't get one in time.

My 3G has arrived in town and just waiting to get on the truck for delivery to my house and I got charged.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, R!  Let us know when you get it!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Mine is on the Truck.    It is out for delivery


----------



## jaspertyler

Mine is out for delivery too!  I'm scared to even go to the bathroom in case I miss it. LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm so excited for you all!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

jaspertyler said:


> Mine is out for delivery too! I'm scared to even go to the bathroom in case I miss it. LOL


I know what you mean. I took my shower last night so I would not be in there and miss the driver. If mine does not come by the time I have to go to work. I will need to leave the pre- sign form for the driver.


----------



## Texan08

Mines out for delivery, pre sign form on the door.


----------



## rho

I can't wait for you all to be getting them and posting pictures and thoughts and JOY!


----------



## corkyb

Bookish Mom just posted in Is it there yet that she received her ipad and is happily syncing. I guess she's the first today!


----------



## DCLogan

Mine arrived around 10:00 this morning at the office.  Won't be able to open it up for another few hours, until I get home.


----------



## jaspertyler

That must be very difficult!


----------



## Rhiathame

I just ordered my replacement for my wifi. I am using my Delivery Status app on my wifi to track my 3G....how sad is that?!


----------



## rho

Rhiathame said:


> I just ordered my replacement for my wifi. I am using my Delivery Status app on my wifi to track my 3G....how sad is that?!


not at all --- I'm using mine to track my 3G (when it finally leaves) and my peermid pillow and book gem? LOL


----------



## Rhiathame

rho said:


> not at all --- I'm using mine to track my 3G (when it finally leaves) and my peermid pillow and book gem? LOL


Whew I am not the only one!


----------



## ayuryogini

Anne said:


> I know what you mean. I took my shower last night so I would not be in there and miss the driver. ...


I set my alarm and got dressed immediately upon rising; usually, I laze around in my cozy robe whilst I wake up, drink my coffee and do the newspaper puzzles; not today, I was ready for FedEx; they just arrived @ 1:20; I video'd opening the iPad on my iPod 5G. (Silly, I've never used it before but it was fun; realized I had an unopened Apple cover waiting for it so ran upstairs to get it; saw my computer open, so thought I'd post before I run back downstairs and start to have some fun getting to know my iPad; Yayyy!


----------



## pidgeon92

Syncing now.


----------



## Someone Nameless

> I video'd opening the iPad on my iPod 5G. (Silly, I've never used it before but it was fun


I'm confused about what you mean here.


----------



## hsuthard

Mine finally came at 2:45, fifteen minutes before I had to leave to pick up the kids. But it's here!


----------



## ayuryogini

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm confused about what you mean here.


Oh, you know how on YouTube you see videos of people unpackaging their items from the box?; I used the video camera on my iPod nano 5th gen (the 1st one to have a video cam in it) to film myself unveiling my iPad; I felt a little silly doing it, and actually was being a little silly with it, but it was fun; I've never done anything like that before and usually shy away from cameras, but I was giddy from just receiving my iPad.


----------



## Eeyore

Finished synching my new iPad 3G! I did not like the way the DecalGirl skin looks on the front bezel so I removed it. The bezel looks wonderful and very tres chic as it is. Applied the skin onto the back and it was a pain because the iPad back is actually curved. I have put on about 9 skins to various Kindles for the Sacramento Area Kindle Klub and none of them were as tricky as this iPad one.

Back:









Front Lock Screen:









Regular Screen:









BTW, I'll have to get a little better camera in the future. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

Nice Eeyore!

I put that same skin on mine. I usually don't like the decal girl skins on the front but decided to give this one a try. It looks pretty good. I'm sure I'll end up ripping it off like I have all my other ones on my iphone front but for now it's on there. Got my 3g all set up, and started my cellular service. Ready to leave tomorrow in the am.


----------



## ayuryogini

Rasputina said:


> Nice Eeyore!
> 
> I put that same skin on mine. I usually don't like the decal girl skins on the front but decided to give this one a try. It looks pretty good. I'm sure I'll end up ripping it off like I have all my other ones on my iphone front but for now it's on there. Got my 3g all set up, and started my cellular service. Ready to leave tomorrow in the am.


That's great, Rasputina; you'll have it for your trip!

Eeyore, that skin does look really nice; is that the Levenger book stand that Betsy uses?; it's beautiful.

Debating now whether to take a "Get to Know your iPad" class at Apple this evening, or just stay home and get to know it.
Any suggestions.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

ayuryogini said:


> That's great, Rasputina; you'll have it for your trip!
> 
> Eeyore, that skin does look really nice; is that the Levenger book stand that Betsy uses?; it's beautiful.
> 
> Debating now whether to take a "Get to Know your iPad" class at Apple this evening, or just stay home and get to know it.
> Any suggestions.


I am an Apple novice, but am experienced with smart phones and computers in general. I found the Apple class worthwhile, learned some things that were new to me. If you're very familiar with the iPod, maybe not quite as beneficial, but still probably worthwhile. In other words, I'd go out and do it!


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks Hooded Claw, I started another thread on this topic to get advice from people who might not see this thread; I appreciate your comments; it helps to hear from someone who has taken the workshop.
I just keep thinking of that guy who lost the skin off his pinkie finger, walking through the parking lot with his new iPad, but I don't want to let something like that stop me!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Eeyore, I LOVE your front lock screen - Don't Panic!!!   Where did you find that one?    It all looks great!

Also, I never realized that the Nano had a video camera now.  Cool!!!


----------



## Eeyore

Rasputina-- Have a safe trip cross country!

ayuryogini-- Yes, that is the same Levenger stand Betsy uses. It's wonderful! You can't use it while laying on the couch but on tables with the multiple positions it is great!

Kindle Gracie-- I have been scouring the boards looking for a good looking save screen in the correct dimensions, 1024x1024. You can find the "Don't Panic" screen here:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=855559&page=13

It's post #301. Use your iPad to go to the website, open up the picture to its full size, "touch" the picture to get the Save button to show. Once saved, go to "settings", "wallpapers", and it will appear under the photo saved setting. You can now choose it as a Lock setting or Wallpaper setting. That's the easiest way I know how to do it without having to go through iTunes.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got it!  Thank you!!


----------



## rho

Rasputina said:


> Nice Eeyore!
> 
> I put that same skin on mine. I usually don't like the decal girl skins on the front but decided to give this one a try. It looks pretty good. I'm sure I'll end up ripping it off like I have all my other ones on my iphone front but for now it's on there. Got my 3g all set up, and started my cellular service. Ready to leave tomorrow in the am.


please be sure to post what you think of GoPilot Live I'm quite interested in that --- have a wonderful trip


----------



## rho

Eeyore said:


> Kindle Gracie-- I have been scouring the boards looking for a good looking save screen in the correct dimensions, 1024x1024. You can find the "Don't Panic" screen here:
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=855559&page=13
> 
> It's post #301. Use your iPad to go to the website, open up the picture to its full size, "touch" the picture to get the Save button to show. Once saved, go to "settings", "wallpapers", and it will appear under the photo saved setting. You can now choose it as a Lock setting or Wallpaper setting. That's the easiest way I know how to do it without having to go through iTunes


thanks - I send myself these directions in an email so I would remember how to do it when my iPad comes


----------



## lynninva

I took the plunge!    I live in the middle of nowhere, at least as far as Apple stores are concerned.  I ordered the Apple case, camera connector, and bluetooth keyboard on-line this morning.  I knew I would eventually want an iPad and thought I should get my order in, since most of those items are back-ordered.  But I wanted to take my chances on buying the iPad locally in the next month or so.

I stopped by the local Best Buy this afternoon just to see if they had any 3G iPads.  I expected to be laughed at for asking that today. They had a few 32gb models that they received today.  I had been leaning toward the 64gb version, but decided to go ahead & buy the 32gb since it was in stock.

I'm a complete novice to i-stuff.  After I buy a Square Trade warranty, I'm off to the threads on how to navigate iTunes, etc.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm posting from my iPad now. Stood in line for not too long at an Apple store yesterday. It's a 64Gb 3G. I like it.   

Haven't tried reading a book yet.  I imagine glare in bright light would be a problem.  Would brightness Of screen / backlight effect glare? You set screen brightness in settings, but you can also change screen brightness quickly and easily when you're actually in a book.


----------



## Bren S.

Well we never made the trip to Best Buy as Best Buy sold out at 5:10 pm , only 10 mins after they went on sale.
My s.o. was less than thrilled,but I am elated that this iPad is selling out all over the place just like the other one!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've been watching the Best Buy website to see if they were in stock (the wifi version).  They would get some in and then sell out.  Finally, I saw they had them so off I went.  I took the plunge and got the 32 gb (instead of the 16 gb I was originally considering).  It's gorgeous and I'm like a kid at Christmas.  Now if I could just find an Apple case somewhere!!!!!


----------



## Bren S.

Yeah the Apple Case seems to sell out quick when they get them in.
I have the Apple Case and also ordered a pink case that I like the look and function of on e-bay.


----------



## Anne

Sugar said:


> Yeah the Apple Case seems to sell out quick when they get them in.
> I have the Apple Case and also ordered a pink case that I like the look and function of on e-bay.


What pink cover did you order on ebay?


----------



## Bren S.

Anne said:


> What pink cover did you order on ebay?


Hi Anne..I sent you a pm


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sugar said:


> Hi Anne..I sent you a pm


Would you send me one too please? I'd like to know too. Many thanks.


----------



## Anne

Sugar said:


> Hi Anne..I sent you a pm


Thanks I just got the PM. I love the cover. I just ordered one. Now all I need is my ipad


----------



## Rasputina

rho said:


> please be sure to post what you think of GoPilot Live I'm quite interested in that --- have a wonderful trip


I posted my first day of trip review on the navigation apps in the iPad apps thread. The stupid app was frozen all day long as we drove,so I used a different one.


----------



## ayuryogini

Anne said:


> What pink cover did you order on ebay?


Hi Sugar, could you pm me also? Maybe even post the link for others who are interested; it seems there are quite a few of us; thanks.


----------



## Anne

ayuryogini said:


> Hi Sugar, could you pm me also? Maybe even post the link for others who are interested; it seems there are quite a few of us; thanks.


Here is the link to the cover you need to go to the bottom of the page to see all the pictures of the cover

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280490934621&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## DD

I'm on iPad 3G 64g watch, but not by mail.  I couldn't get to the release on Friday night and when I tried the next morning, both my local stores were sold out.  They said they get a truck in everyday at noon and that I should keep checking back.  None came to either store on Saturday or today.  (They got more iPad Wi-Fi in on both days.).  The one store that is farthest away from me has a hold on one and said they will email me when they get it in, but I'm still checking by phone.

Disappointed again today (sigh).  Maybe tomorrow.  The stores say they don't tell them what's going to come in, they just send them.  I have a hard time believing that no one knows!


----------



## ayuryogini

Anne said:


> Here is the link to the cover you need to go to the bottom of the page to see all the pictures of the cover
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280490934621&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Thanks, Anne for posting this (and Sugar for finding it); that seems like a pretty nice cover for a good price;

Just an aside, and not apropos of this case specificially, but I wonder how they can advertise "leather" in the title of an item, but in the description designate it as leather-like, etc.; I've noticed that in a lot of the e-bay iPad cases. Interesting....

Did your iPad arrive yet?


----------



## DD

ayuryogini said:


> Thanks, Anne for posting this (and Sugar for finding it); that seems like a pretty nice cover for a good price;
> 
> Just an aside, and not apropos of this case specificially, but I wonder how they can advertise "leather" in the title of an item, but in the description designate it as leather-like, etc.; I've noticed that in a lot of the e-bay iPad cases. Interesting....
> 
> Did your iPad arrive yet?


I noticed that too! The title says leather and the description says faux leather or 'leather-like'. I thought, how do they get away with that?


----------



## VictoriaP

DD said:


> I'm on iPad 3G 64g watch, but not by mail. I couldn't get to the release on Friday night and when I tried the next morning, both my local stores were sold out. They said they get a truck in everyday at noon and that I should keep checking back. None came to either store on Saturday or today. (They got more iPad Wi-Fi in on both days.). The one store that is farthest away from me has a hold on one and said they will email me when they get it in, but I'm still checking by phone.
> 
> Disappointed again today (sigh). Maybe tomorrow. The stores say they don't tell them what's going to come in, they just send them. I have a hard time believing that no one knows!


DH just ran into the same issue. Went to the closest Apple store on his lunch break to play with one and of course found out once he'd decided to buy that the 32GB 3G can't be had locally for love or money. Same thing--"we'll email you when we get one in, probably tomorrow...." You'd think they'd know what was coming into inventory?!

Haven't had a chance to check in with him yet on why he's going 32 instead of 64, but I know he's planning both a laptop upgrade and an iPhone upgrade soon too--both of his are at end of life now, since we have 1st gen iPhones and his MacBook will be three years old in another month or so. My guess is he figures he'll max out the drive capacity on a new MBPro instead of on the iPad, but who knows?

I'll be interested in playing with it a bit when he gets it home, and *really* interested in seeing how much he actually uses it. He uses his laptop pretty heavily right now, but he's very invested in a lot of the Facebook Flash-based games, which won't work on the iPad. He's also a writer and a very fast touch typist, so I'll be watching to see how well he does with the virtual keyboard. Realistically, he's either going to have to switch his habits completely, or the iPad will just sit around unused after the infatuation wears off. I'm intrigued to see which way it goes!


----------



## Bren S.

Ooops sorry I wasn't around to give the link myself.


----------



## Rasputina

I went to the ,coal app,e store today and picked up a dock for the wifi iPad I ga e my daughter and 2 of the 10 watt power cords. They didn't have the camera accessory in stock. 


The 3 g has been very handy on this trip. Having gps and internet everywhere has been great as we travel around and the navigation on the iPad screen is much better than my iPhone. I'm really glad I got the 3 g model. I'm surprised that I'm not minding carrying it just about everywhere. It's been very handy, and much better tab a lap top because it doesn't fold open so it's easy to whip out anytime I need it and use one handed while am out.


----------



## ayuryogini

Rasputina said:


> The 3 g has been very handy on this trip. Having gps and internet everywhere has been great as we travel around and the navigation on the iPad screen is much better than my iPhone. I'm really glad I got the 3 g model. I'm surprised that I'm not minding carrying it just about everywhere. It's been very handy, and much better tab a lap top because it doesn't fold open so it's easy to whip out anytime I need it and use one handed while am out.


I'm glad to hear it; I got the 3g model because I travel a lot; I am very pleasantly surprised how fast the 3g is; when it switches from WiFi to 3G I really don't notice any difference; that said, I've only had it since Friday and haven't gotten to play with it a lot.

Happy adventures!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> I went to the ,coal app,e store today and picked up a dock for the wifi iPad I ga e my daughter and 2 of the 10 watt power cords


What is the 10 watt power cord? Is it different than the cord that came with the iPad?


----------



## ayuryogini

Kindle Gracie said:


> What is the 10 watt power cord? Is it different than the cord that came with the iPad?


What comes with the iPad is just the USB cable and the 10 watt power adapter it plugs into, which then has the prongs to plug into the wall; 
the one you can buy separately from Apple has the adapter, plus an additional 6 foot power cable that extends from the adapter to your power source, so if you need extra length, it's a great way to go.


----------



## DD

Woo Hoo!!!!! Just got an email that the Apple Store is holding my 3G 64gig iPad until tomorrow! I've been calling everyday to see if their noom truck brought any, even though one of my local Apple stores put me on email notification.

My hubby is going right out to pick it up for me. I'm in bed with a temp and a bad case of bronchitis but I think I feel better already!!!!! Really, though, I just got up to get dressed and had a dizzy spell. I will just spend the day in bed playing - with the iPad, people!!!!  OK, now I'm getting silly...sorry.

I hope it's simple to set up because I'm not going in with this hacking cough for them to do it for me today. I think I can handle it and, anyway, I don't want anyone putting their grubby little hands on it before I do. <maniacal laugh>

What's the first thing I should do? Charge it, I guess. Can I set it up while it's plugged in and charging?

I'll check back in later.....did I use enough exclamation points to get my feelings across? I'm excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Mine came almost fully charged, but just in case, I'd get your hubby to also pick up that long cable for it (because the one that came with it is SHORT!).  That will be great for using in bed.

Hook it to your iTunes to set it up and register.  Sync what you want that you already have, then you can take it to bed and shop from the app store on the iPad itself.

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well but hopefully this will help entertain you!  Feel better fast!


----------



## DD

ayuryogini said:


> What comes with the iPad is just the USB cable and the 10 watt power adapter it plugs into, which then has the prongs to plug into the wall;
> the one you can buy separately from Apple has the adapter, plus an additional 6 foot power cable that extends from the adapter to your power source, so if you need extra length, it's a great way to go.


How long is the USB cable that comes with it? Is there any length to it at all, or do you have to be right next to the outlet? If that's the case, I'll need the one with a 6' cord.


----------



## DD

Kindle Gracie said:


> Mine came almost fully charged, but just in case, I'd get your hubby to also pick up that long cable for it (because the one that came with it is SHORT!). That will be great for using in bed.
> 
> Hook it to your iTunes to set it up and register. Sync what you want that you already have, then you can take it to bed and shop from the app store on the iPad itself.
> 
> I'm sorry you aren't feeling well but hopefully this will help entertain you! Feel better fast!


Oh, thanks, Kindle Gracie. You just answered the question I just posted.  I have a recliner in my room with my laptop next to it. So, I will gather my strength to sit there and set it up. I can't believe I'm so excited - like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## Someone Nameless

The one that comes with it is short.  It has to be really close to the outlet!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I plugged mine into a surge protector strip and then into an outlet, it gave me a bit more length plus I almost always plug my electronics into surge protectors....there's one at just about every outlet in the house.

Betsy


----------



## DD

Kindle Gracie said:


> The one that comes with it is short. It has to be really close to the outlet!


Just called him on his cell and asked him to pick up the additional power adapter for me. Thanks.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just measured and the one that comes with it is only 39"


----------



## VictoriaP

DD--glad to hear yours finally came in!  We're still waiting; maybe today will be our lucky day too.  LOL


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I plugged mine into a surge protector strip and then into an outlet, it gave me a bit more length plus I almost always plug my electronics into surge protectors....there's one at just about every outlet in the house.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I do that also, Betsy. Can't be too careful. Also asked hubby to get me the combo car/wall charger because we travel a lot in the car and have homes in MD and FL. That way, I'll always have a charger with me and a charger to leave at both locations.


----------



## DD

VictoriaP said:


> DD--glad to hear yours finally came in! We're still waiting; maybe today will be our lucky day too. LOL


I hope so, VictoriaP. I couldn't believe it when I looked at my Blackberry and saw that email.


----------



## DD

Kindle Gracie said:


> I just measured and the one that comes with it is only 39"


Thank you for doing that, Kindle Gracie, and for the good advice. You're right, I will need the longer cord.

Added: You're all not going to believe this. UPS just rang my doorbell and delivered the screen protector I ordered - just in time. I hear hubby pulling into the garage now....


----------



## Someone Nameless

> I hear hubby pulling into the garage now....


SQUEEEEEEE!!! That was a fast trip! I'm glad that he could go get it straight away. What a good hubby you have! Now if he will just deliver tea to bed, you are all set.


----------



## melissaj323

DD: hope you feel better! I am sure having the IPAD to play with will help! Let us know how you like it....I still haven't decided about buying one....Ugh, what am I saying, of COURSE I WANT to buy one! ha ha


----------



## Eeyore

Congratulations on your new toy DD! Hope you get well soon.

Best Wishes!


----------



## DD

Thanks, everyone.  I'm sending this from my iPad right now!  
Email setup was a breeze.  All you have to do is put in your user name and password and it sets up itself.  I love it so far. Put some epub books on it and they look beautiful.  Going to try more apps.


----------



## rho

DD I am thrilled that you have yours already - mine is OUT FOR DELIVERY -- Whoo Hooo!!!!  Can't wait till I get mine too


----------



## Someone Nameless

SQUEEEEEEE!!!

I love iPad watch!


----------



## Rhiathame

Mine has been listed as prepared for shipping for days. I want to see it SHIP!!!!


----------



## DD

Kindle Gracie said:


> I just measured and the one that comes with it is only 39"


Thanks for suggesting the extra adapter with the longer cord, Kindle Gracie. It was very much needed. I don't know why they don't put this information out there where it's easier to find. I had no idea that the one that came with it is so short.


----------



## VictoriaP

DH got his email today, ironically while at the mall already for a company morale event at the movies.  LOL  Today's also his half day, so he's already home with his new toy.

I went yesterday and put myself on the list for a 16gig wifi only; I'm still not 100% decided but I figured it wouldn't hurt to get on the list now.  If I haven't decided by the time it arrives, it's easy enough to call them and have them put it back in the queue for sale.  We'll see if I can pry DH's out of his hands long enough to test it out and make a decision.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm going to move the WWF posts over to the WWF thread! There may be others who've had the same experience, they'll be able to find it more easily there.

EDITED to add:
WWF=Words with Friends; link is http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22979.0.html

Betsy


----------



## DD

VictoriaP said:


> DH got his email today, ironically while at the mall already for a company morale event at the movies. LOL Today's also his half day, so he's already home with his new toy.
> 
> I went yesterday and put myself on the list for a 16gig wifi only; I'm still not 100% decided but I figured it wouldn't hurt to get on the list now. If I haven't decided by the time it arrives, it's easy enough to call them and have them put it back in the queue for sale. We'll see if I can pry DH's out of his hands long enough to test it out and make a decision.


Yay! You will love it when you get a chance to try it!


----------



## ayuryogini

DD said:


> Yay! You will love it when you get a chance to try it!


You will indeed; it's so much fun; it's been a week now since my 3G arrived and still learning new stuff all the time;

DD hope you're feeling better.

Betsy, what is the WWF thread?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry! I meant to leave a link.

WWF=Words With Friends.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22979.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Anne

What a difference a week makes. Last week at this time,I was upset because my ipad had not be delivered. This week I am sitting here waiting for it to charge.


----------



## rho

Anne said:


> What a difference a week makes. Last week at this time,I was upset because my ipad had not be delivered. This week I am sitting here waiting for it to charge.


I have my charger set up next to my chair - luckily the power bar it is plugged into is on a shelf so I can sit and be online while it charges . I am loving this thing . Still working things out and learning -- love my peeramid pillow for reading and typing and the book gem will be great when I use the cook books in the kitchen.


----------



## Anne

rho said:


> I have my charger set up next to my chair - luckily the power bar it is plugged into is on a shelf so I can sit and be online while it charges . I am loving this thing . Still working things out and learning -- love my peeramid pillow for reading and typing and the book gem will be great when I use the cook books in the kitchen.


I love the ipad too.I want to get the larger power code.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry! I meant to leave a link.
> 
> WWF=Words With Friends.
> 
> Betsy


glad to know that, I was flabbergasted at how mwny pro wrestling fans we had here on KB!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Add me to the list of people on ipad watch!!!  My husband just told me that I could order an ipad 32G wifi + 3G so now I am one of you!! I am SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!
Now I need to go and reread all of the other ipad threads.


----------



## Eeyore

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Add me to the list of people on ipad watch!!!  My husband just told me that I could order an ipad 32G wifi + 3G so now I am one of you!! I am SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!
> Now I need to go and reread all of the other ipad threads.


Congrats! The hardest part is waiting for it and trying to decide what goodies to buy. Be careful, we are ALL enablers here on this thread!

Best Wishes!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Eeyore said:


> Congrats! The hardest part is waiting for it and trying to decide what goodies to buy. Be careful, we are ALL enablers here on this thread!
> 
> Best Wishes!


Oh I am well aware of all of the enablers. This board is the reason I have an Oberon case, Decalgirl skin and 3 booklights for my Kindle.  Also, REALLY this board is who talked me into getting the ipad with all of your excitement over yours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Add me to the list of people on ipad watch!!!  My husband just told me that I could order an ipad 32G wifi + 3G so now I am one of you!! I am SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!
> Now I need to go and reread all of the other ipad threads.


Congrats gadget girl!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> glad to know that, I was flabbergasted at how mwny pro wrestling fans we had here on KB!


 

Yes we all have our wrestling names, too!
Betsy


----------



## DD

ayuryogini said:


> You will indeed; it's so much fun; it's been a week now since my 3G arrived and still learning new stuff all the time;
> 
> DD hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Betsy, what is the WWF thread?


Yes, thank you, ayuryogini. I am feeling better. Still have a lingering cough but the antibiotice seem to have done their job. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Anne

DD said:


> Yes, thank you, ayuryogini. I am feeling better. Still have a lingering cough but the antibiotice seem to have done their job. Thanks for asking.


DD I am glad you are feeling better.


----------



## DD

rho said:


> I have my charger set up next to my chair - luckily the power bar it is plugged into is on a shelf so I can sit and be online while it charges . I am loving this thing . Still working things out and learning -- love my peeramid pillow for reading and typing and the book gem will be great when I use the cook books in the kitchen.


So happy you're enjoying it, rho!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Anne said:


> What a difference a week makes. Last week at this time,I was upset because my ipad had not be delivered. This week I am sitting here waiting for it to charge.


LOL I keep reminding myself that these next two weeks of waiting for my iPad to arrive will seem like nothing once I get it.  Glad you are enjoying yours.Athough I didn't post about it, I was sick that the delivery guy skipped your building.


Betsy the Quilter said:


> Congrats gadget girl!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for your congrats...You know YOU are a major reason that I decided to talk to my husband about getting the iPad


----------



## Anne

gadgetgirl003 said:


> LOL I keep reminding myself that these next two weeks of waiting for my iPad to arrive will seem like nothing once I get it.  Glad you are enjoying yours.Athough I didn't post about it, I was sick that the delivery guy skipped your building.Thanks for your congrats...You know YOU are a major reason that I decided to talk to my husband about getting the iPad


I know you will love your ipad when you get it . Thanks I made a complant about the driver, not that it did any good. I was lucky to be able to pick the ipad up at the FedEx near me.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Anne said:


> I know you will love your ipad when you get it . Thanks I made a complant about the driver, not that it did any good. I was lucky to be able to pick the ipad up at the FedEx near me.


I bet yours wasn't an isolated incident so hopefully it will be taken care of.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gadgetgirl003 said:


> You know YOU are a major reason that I decided to talk to my husband about getting the iPad


Moi? 

Betsy


----------



## Anne

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I bet yours wasn't an isolated incident so hopefully it will be taken care of.


I wish it would be taken care of. I did also report it to apple so that they know that they are paying for overnight delivery. And that FedEx is not delivering them overnight.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Moi?
> 
> Betsy


LOL Like you didn't know. LOL


----------



## melissaj323

Well, i FINALLY did it!! I bought myself (and DH) an ipad!!! I am so excited....yes, we had to each have one b/c we didn't want to share. HA HA 

I can't wait!! I also ordered the Vera Bradley cupcakes green bowler bag to hold my ipad, kindle, nook, knitting (just took a class to learn how!), etc....

Now to look at all the other accessories I could need!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

melissaj323 said:


> Well, i FINALLY did it!! I bought myself (and DH) an ipad!!! I am so excited....yes, we had to each have one b/c we didn't want to share. HA HA
> 
> I can't wait!! I also ordered the Vera Bradley cupcakes green bowler bag to hold my ipad, kindle, nook, knitting (just took a class to learn how!), etc....
> 
> Now to look at all the other accessories I could need!


Congrats. 
When is your estimated date of delivery?


----------



## melissaj323

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Congrats.
> When is your estimated date of delivery?


I am patiently waiting for my confirmation email....i hope it hurries! So, then I can stare at my calendar for the next few weeks hoping it will get here soon


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

melissaj323 said:


> Well, i FINALLY did it!! I bought myself (and DH) an ipad!!! I am so excited....yes, we had to each have one b/c we didn't want to share. HA HA
> 
> I can't wait!! I also ordered the Vera Bradley cupcakes green bowler bag to hold my ipad, kindle, nook, knitting (just took a class to learn how!), etc....
> 
> Now to look at all the other accessories I could need!


Congratulations, melissa! Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## melissaj323

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Congrats.
> When is your estimated date of delivery?


It will be delivered on June 2!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

melissaj323 said:


> It will be delivered on June 2!


And the countdown begins 
Which model did you get?


----------



## melissaj323

gadgetgirl003 said:


> And the countdown begins
> Which model did you get?


I got the Wifi+3G 64 GB. I also bought the dock, wireless keyboard (for DH and I to share), cases, and the VGA adaptor (for DH).


----------



## rho

Congratulations on the iPads. AND on the learning to knit!


----------



## hsuthard

I ordered one for my Mom on Monday. She came down and watched the kids while DH and I were in Chicago so I really owed her. Flying down to take care of my three kiddos is worth quite a lot . BTW, I had to use a different credit card to order this one as they have a limit of two ipads per credit card apparently.


----------



## mwb

I'm not sure sometimes if tracking is a blessing or a curse.  So I saw from tracking yesterday that as of Thursday my iPad to be (32 gig, 3G) had arrived in Alaska on its way to me in Massachusetts.  

Dashing those hopes I had of playing with it over the weekend.  But early next week the fun will be had.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

mwb said:


> I'm not sure sometimes if tracking is a blessing or a curse. So I saw from tracking yesterday that as of Thursday my iPad to be (32 gig, 3G) had arrived in Alaska on its way to me in Massachusetts.
> 
> Dashing those hopes I had of playing with it over the weekend. But early next week the fun will be had.


I agree!! The tracking sometimes feels like a roller coaster ride! I bet you will get it Monday.
What was the date that Apple originally told you it would be delivered?


----------



## zeferjen

Add me to the list of someone waiting for an iPad! My darling dh "got" me one for mother's day and I ordered it on 5/3. Scheduled delivery was supposed to be May 11-15, but it looks like it will get here on the 17th. Oh well, I am anxiously refreshing the Fedex tracking information until it arrives.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

zeferjen said:


> Add me to the list of someone waiting for an iPad! My darling dh "got" me one for mother's day and I ordered it on 5/3. Scheduled delivery was supposed to be May 11-15, but it looks like it will get here on the 17th. Oh well, I am anxiously refreshing the Fedex tracking information until it arrives.


Sorry it didn't get there by the time that Apple had originally predicted. Let us know when you get it Monday. 
You definitely have a sweet husband! (Mine did the same as yours...Gave me the go ahead to order one last Saturday.) I bet when your husband told you that you could get one a week before Mother's Day he thought you would have it by Mother's Day.  My husband thought we would be able to walk into a store the Saturday before Mother's Day and walk out with one. LOL I am anxious to get mine, but just knowing it has been ordered keeps me smiling.


----------



## JeffM

I upgraded 2 wifi's to 3g's. One via waitlist on 5/4, the other on 5/5. Both arrived this past Wednesday, so 7 and 8 days respectively.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Bless their cotton sox, gotta love all the dear hubbys.  Mine said to me "why don't you go get you one?" and I didn't argue with him.  Luckily the Best Buy had just gotten in a few (and I knew it because I kept watching online) so I rushed off to get it.

My coworker had the same thing happen.  Her hubby planned to get her one for Mother's Day and there are none in stock in town.

Monday is not far away!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

JeffM said:


> I upgraded 2 wifi's to 3g's. One via waitlist on 5/4, the other on 5/5. Both arrived this past Wednesday, so 7 and 8 days respectively.


Wow! That was quick! I just assumed that at this point I would do better to order it rather than "waitlist" it. I may have assumed wrong.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Kindle Gracie said:


> Bless their cotton sox, gotta love all the dear hubbys. Mine said to me "why don't you go get you one?" and I didn't argue with him. Luckily the Best Buy had just gotten in a few (and I knew it because I kept watching online) so I rushed off to get it.


You got lucky. 
I am not really minding waiting because it is giving me more time to find a case. I know my husband is already getting tired of my obsessing over its arrival though.


----------



## MrTsMom

I'll be putting my name on the wait list on Friday! I worked a deal with "the bank of Peter" for a short term loan (it comes in handy having a 12 year old who has an aversion to spending money). I can place my order on Friday and then start the clock ticking. 

Doing a happy dance here!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

MrTsMom said:


> I'll be putting my name on the wait list on Friday! I worked a deal with "the bank of Peter" for a short term loan (it comes in handy having a 12 year old who has an aversion to spending money). I can place my order on Friday and then start the clock ticking.
> 
> Doing a happy dance here!


Congrats  You can start looking for covers and other accessories now.


----------



## Eeyore

MrTsMom said:


> I'll be putting my name on the wait list on Friday! I worked a deal with "the bank of Peter" for a short term loan (it comes in handy having a 12 year old who has an aversion to spending money). I can place my order on Friday and then start the clock ticking.
> 
> Doing a happy dance here!


Congrats MrTsMom! Hope your son's interest rate isn't too high. (You can always negotiate with fresh baked chocolate chip cookies!)

Best Wishes!


----------



## Jesslyn

MrTsMom said:


> I'll be putting my name on the wait list on Friday! I worked a deal with "the bank of Peter" for a short term loan (it comes in handy having a 12 year old who has an aversion to spending money). I can place my order on Friday and then start the clock ticking.
> 
> Doing a happy dance here!


I swear, my daughter was the same way. We took her to Disneyland for her 9th (or 10th) birthday and she pulled this HUGE wad of money out of a drawer. Turned out it was almost $200. She had a VERY good time with Mickey & Friends.


----------



## Someone Nameless

MrTsMom said:


> I'll be putting my name on the wait list on Friday! I worked a deal with "the bank of Peter" for a short term loan (it comes in handy having a 12 year old who has an aversion to spending money). I can place my order on Friday and then start the clock ticking.
> 
> Doing a happy dance here!


That's great news!!! We love being on iPad watch with you! What a wise and thrifty 12 year old you have!!!


----------



## MrTsMom

Kindle Gracie said:


> What a wise and thrifty 12 year old you have!!


Yes, he's just like his dad! Here's a picture of 2 of my boys as they were leaving for Civil Air Patrol this evening. Peter, the 12 year old is just getting started. My 15 year old daughter is Cadet Commander of their squadron. Mike, who is home from Germany on leave, will be speaking to the cadets tonight. I'm kind of proud of my kids! And I'm sure their pictures will look even better on my iPad!


----------



## ayuryogini

MrTsMom said:


> And I'm sure their pictures will look even better on my iPad!


 

They will indeed! Happy to be on iPad watch with you; I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## BK

I know I can cry on your shoulders here...  I have been waiting for my iPad 3G since April 30.  I had been hoarding Best Buy gift cards (earned with cc rewards points) specifically for this purpose, so I HAD to get one from Best Buy instead of using "real money" at the Apple Store. I went to Best Buy on April 30 before they were scheduled for delivery and I was ecstatic when I got on The List.  BB was expecting 10 64GB 3G iPads, and I was number 7 or 8 on the list.  Five o'clock came and went -- no delivery. Several of us were hanging around, hoping the truck was just stuck in Atlanta traffic. Finally, Best Buy got our phone numbers and sent us home, saying "maybe Monday."  Well, my Best Buy STILL hasn't gotten any iPads, even though the other area BBs did receive them (and promptly sold out, of course).  They're blaming Apple.

I really, REALLY wanted my new iPad before my birthday (which was yesterday) so I could ask for apps and accessories as birthday gifts.  I called (again!) yesterday to see if i would get a lucky break, but nope, still no iPads.  Best Buy still doesn't have an ETA, so I didn't get any gifts for my b'day -- just IOUs for iPad stuff.  

I'm wondering if I should give up on Best Buy and just go to Apple...  the day after I do that, Best Buy would probably get them in.  Should I give in and pay or wait until I can use my gift cards?  I'm dying to get this thing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To me, there are two main points to consider:
(1) Your financial status, which only you know....can you afford to spend the money?  (Not asking for public disclosure,   just that it's something to consider)

(2) Are there other things you want from Best Buy that you can use the rewards on?  I don't normally shop at Best Buy, so for me, it would be the iPad or nothing.

Ultimately, only you can decide!

Betsy


----------



## BK

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are there other things you want from Best Buy that you can use the rewards on? I don't normally shop at Best Buy, so for me, it would be the iPad or nothing.
> 
> Betsy


There are other things I could use the BB cards for... but they're boring! Printer ink, for example. Zzzz. Snore! 
I could buy some of the iPad accessories at Best Buy -- things like docks, cables, cords, etc. -- but again, boring!

I'm trying to be patient, but it might be a losing battle.


----------



## BK

Did some calling around. My Apple store doesn't have any 3g iPads.  My Best Buy suggested calling other BBs to see if anyone else had any.  Two locations had 32GB and 64GB wifi iPads in stock, but no one had any 3g iPads.  

Instead of cintinuing to wait, now I'm tempted to get a Sprint Overdrive (hotspot) and a wifi iPad --- but did someone here post that GPS only works with the 3G... or did I dream that?  If I had a hotspot device, would there be any other reason I'd NEED 3g?  (Should I ask that question in another thread?)

Bonnie


----------



## MrTsMom

I got it! I can't believe it, but my 32 gig, 3G iPad is syncing right now!

This morning I checked the Best Buy website, and they didn't have any in stock. I went off the mountain and transfered money from my son's bank to mine. Came back home and started working. Work was super slow, so I checked the Best Buy website again. They had gotten a delivery! I'm real lucky in that my boss wants one as bad I as I do. When I told her they had 3 there, and it was a first come, first serve thing, she told me to go. I called my husband, who works closer than I do, and he rushed over there and got the last one!

BK, I'd just haunt that Best Buy website and be ready to run as soon as they post that they have them. I sure hope you can get yours soon.


----------



## Someone Nameless

WHOOT!!!  That's exactly how I got mine...watching the BB web site like a hawk!  ENJOY!!

Give Peter a hug and a kiss!


----------



## ayuryogini

BK said:


> There are other things I could use the BB cards for... but they're boring! Printer ink, for example. Zzzz. Snore!
> I could buy some of the iPad accessories at Best Buy -- things like docks, cables, cords, etc. -- but again, boring!
> 
> I'm trying to be patient, but it might be a losing battle.


Do you ever take any classes or seminars? At Best Buy, you can purchase the really cool and fun 
Livescribe 4 GB Pulse Smartpen with all the accessories.

Then you can order your 3G directly from Apple and you'll know the delivery date, and we'll be able to be on iPad watch with you while you track it.

I am feeling your pain and want you to know when you're going to have your iPad in your hands.

(Even if you're not a student, the Livescribe is a pretty awesome gadget.)


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I just received my iPad!!! I know I'm really going to enjoy this thing!


----------



## MrTsMom

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I just received my iPad!!! I know I'm really going to enjoy this thing!


Yay! Congratulations! It's the best thing since...well, since computers! I love my Artie.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

MrTsMom said:


> Yay! Congratulations! It's the best thing since...well, since computers! I love my Artie.


 LOL I haven't named mine yet...Of course I haven't named my Kindle that has been with me since Feb 2009 or any cars I've owned either.


----------



## BK

Well, I finally pulled the trigger!  I gave up on the 3G and brought home a 64GB wifi iPad.  Hated it the first day, even thought I would return it.  Kept tapping the screen with my fingernail, like I'm used to doing with my Palm... didn't know the heat of a finger was important. Anyway, a customer stopped by the store on day 2 and showed me a couple of tricks. Now you couldn't pry it out of my cold dead hands!!  Wow, what a cool, cool toy!

Picked up a Mifi mobile hotspot at Verizon -- free with rebate, and same monthly price I was paying for a broadband card that worked with only one device.  It's a tiny little thing (the size of a credit card, only thicker) and it works GREAT.  

I'm a happy girl, downloading apps like a glutton!  Fun stuff!


----------



## Anne

BK said:


> Well, I finally pulled the trigger! I gave up on the 3G and brought home a 64GB wifi iPad. Hated it the first day, even thought I would return it. Kept tapping the screen with my fingernail, like I'm used to doing with my Palm... didn't know the heat of a finger was important. Anyway, a customer stopped by the store on day 2 and showed me a couple of tricks. Now you couldn't pry it out of my cold dead hands!! Wow, what a cool, cool toy!
> 
> Picked up a Mifi mobile hotspot at Verizon -- free with rebate, and same monthly price I was paying for a broadband card that worked with only one device. It's a tiny little thing (the size of a credit card, only thicker) and it works GREAT.
> 
> I'm a happy girl, downloading apps like a glutton! Fun stuff!


Congrats I know you will love your iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

WOOHOO! 

That's the one I have, I love mine.  Be sure to check out the Apps thread.  And the Word with Friend thread.  

Betsy


----------



## BK

Oh, I've been taking notes on the iPad apps thread!  I've already got a full page of apps -- there are some GREAT choices out there, and I can't believe how many of them are free!

Thanks for all the info shared here -- Kindleboards people are the BEST!


----------



## Eeyore

BK said:


> Oh, I've been taking notes on the iPad apps thread! I've already got a full page of apps -- there are some GREAT choices out there, and I can't believe how many of them are free!
> 
> Thanks for all the info shared here -- Kindleboards people are the BEST!


Congrats BK! Hope you are having fun with your new iPad!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I knew we had to have a iPad area here--I don't want to have to go anywhere else to get info--this is the best place!

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini

BK said:


> Oh, I've been taking notes on the iPad apps thread! I've already got a full page of apps -- there are some GREAT choices out there, and I can't believe how many of them are free!
> 
> Thanks for all the info shared here -- Kindleboards people are the BEST!


Congrat's on your iPad! 
The iPad apps thread is so informative; so are the cases thread and the other iPad threads.

It's wonderful to not have to go to another Forum for iPad related stuff; 
I agree, Kindleboards peeps are the BEST!!!


----------



## cheerio

BK said:


> Oh, I've been taking notes on the iPad apps thread! I've already got a full page of apps -- there are some GREAT choices out there, and I can't believe how many of them are free!
> 
> Thanks for all the info shared here -- Kindleboards people are the BEST!


I have been following this thread, makes me want to get an ipad


----------



## ayuryogini

cheerio said:


> I have been following this thread, makes me want to get an ipad


Great idea, Cheerio! Get one, you'll love it


----------



## Anne

ayuryogini said:


> Great idea, Cheerio! Get one, you'll love it


I agree Cheerio get one you will love it.


----------



## Eeyore

cheerio said:


> I have been following this thread, makes me want to get an ipad


Be careful though, it is a giant money sink!  I thought I was finally done when I tricked out my K2; now I have to start all over again, LOL!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Someone Nameless

The iPad Money Pit.


----------



## melissaj323

Anxiously awaiting my ipad! Was scheduled to deliver June 2, then last night I had an email saying it shipped and would arrive May 29th. Then this morning, I decided to track it....and it says delivery by 10:30am May 28th! I hope if I keep watching it the date will continue to change to tomorrow! =)


----------



## ayuryogini

melissaj323 said:


> Anxiously awaiting my ipad!


YAY!!! iPad watch! Which one did you get?
Have you decided on a case?
You must be so excited; they're so much fun!!


----------



## melissaj323

I ordered the 64 GB wifi plus 3g.....ordered the apple case but I think I may order a oberon cover. I can't wait!!


----------



## lynninva

melissaj323 said:


> Anxiously awaiting my ipad! Was scheduled to deliver June 2, then last night I had an email saying it shipped and would arrive May 29th. Then this morning, I decided to track it....and it says delivery by 10:30am May 28th! I hope if I keep watching it the date will continue to change to tomorrow! =)


If you won't be home, you'll need to sign the release form if you don't have any concerns with packages left at your door. Or plan to go by FedEx at the end of the day.


----------



## ayuryogini

melissaj323 said:


> I ordered the 64 GB wifi plus 3g.....ordered the apple case but I think I may order a oberon cover. I can't wait!!


That's the same one I got and I love it; I'm really glad I have the 3g, b/c I can't always access wifi; I've noticed that it changes from wifi to 3g seamlessly, and even when I'm streaming on Netflix or ABC, it seems the same to me, at least so far.
I also got the Oberon cover (well, ordered it, but haven't received any shipment notice).
For now, though, my Apple cover is working well and I like it.

Happy to be in iPad watch with you.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

Really enjoying my 64 gb/3G iPad... though I'm still figuring out the whole 3G/wifi thing.  If the 3G is turned on, my iPad seems to always use that first, even if wifi is available.  So, because I have so far only signed up for the $14.95 per month limited 3G plan, I keep my iPad adjusted to "airplane" mode (wifi on and 3G off) unless I want to specifically use 3G.  Am I reading the situation wrong and there's no need to do this in order to conserve my 3G?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's another way to do it that someone posted somewhere...I don't have 3G so I don't remember...someone will post it!

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

I just shut off the cellular in Settings when wi-fi is available.... Otherwise it does often use the 3G instead.


----------



## melissaj323

Tracking Update: In MEMPHIS, Tennessee!!!!! Its getting closer!!!! At least now we are in the same country!!


----------



## ayuryogini

Joe Paul Jr. said:


> Really enjoying my 64 gb/3G iPad... though I'm still figuring out the whole 3G/wifi thing. If the 3G is turned on, my iPad seems to always use that first, even if wifi is available. So, because I have so far only signed up for the $14.95 per month limited 3G plan, I keep my iPad adjusted to "airplane" mode (wifi on and 3G off) unless I want to specifically use 3G. Am I reading the situation wrong and there's no need to do this in order to conserve my 3G?


I've noticed that mine uses WiFi first, but often can't find a signal even when one is available, e.g., when I'm sitting @ home connected to my WiFi, and it switches over to 3G without me always noticing, which I appreciate because there's no disruption; however, if I hadn't gotten unlimited 3G it would be a problem.
If you go to Settings > Cellular, there is a top tab in which you can turn the Cellular off.


----------



## VictoriaP

Joe Paul Jr. said:


> Really enjoying my 64 gb/3G iPad... though I'm still figuring out the whole 3G/wifi thing. If the 3G is turned on, my iPad seems to always use that first, even if wifi is available. So, because I have so far only signed up for the $14.95 per month limited 3G plan, I keep my iPad adjusted to "airplane" mode (wifi on and 3G off) unless I want to specifically use 3G. Am I reading the situation wrong and there's no need to do this in order to conserve my 3G?


You've got it correct; ours seems to pick up 3G first as well. My husband does the same thing you do, only turns on 3G when he's leaving the house. By doing so, he's managed to stay with the limited plan this month. He got his 20% left warning today, with his renewal date for the month at June 6th.

Others are finding they'll run through their 250 MB limit in a matter of days if they don't turn 3G off while on their home wifi networks. So it's definitely worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## melissaj323

Tracking Update: Well, yesterday it said it was in Tennessee....but today it says Anchorage Alaska! Its going the WRONG way! I am in Florida right now, where I'll be spending the summer....(from Louisiana).  Hope my ipad arrives by 10:30 am tomorrow like fed ex says! I am waking up REALLY early tomorrow to get a start on my work (I work from home) so when it arrives I will be all READY to play! And what perfect time for it to arrive....for a HOLIDAY!


----------



## melissaj323

The doorbell just rang and it was FED EX!!!! My ipad arrived a DAY EARLY!!!! DH still hasn't arrived....maybe tomorrow.....or maybe this one could have been his. HA HA....he told me I could have the one that arrived first. How sweet! Off to finish my work so I can then play!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

woohoo, congrats!!!

Betsy


----------



## BK

melissaj323 said:


> The doorbell just rang and it was FED EX!!!! My ipad arrived a DAY EARLY!!!! DH still hasn't arrived....maybe tomorrow.....or maybe this one could have been his. HA HA....he told me I could have the one that arrived first. How sweet! Off to finish my work so I can then play!!


Congrats, Melissa! How cool that it came earlier than expected (that's rare!). You're gonna LOVE it!

Now I'm watching for my wireless keyboard. Just ordered it from Amazon (just $2 cheaper than from Apple, but every little bit helps!)

Bonnie


----------



## hsuthard

I'm glad you got it! I was scared when you said it was in Anchorage, that's a long way from the Sunshine State


----------



## melissaj323

I am LOVING the ipad!!!! I just bookmarked KB to my home page. And am now going to read about must have apps!


----------



## ayuryogini

melissaj323 said:


> I am LOVING the ipad!!!! I just bookmarked KB to my home page. And am now going to read about must have apps!


I'm glad you're loving it; it's so much fun; I'm still learning new things about it every day.
However, I only read 2 books last month and I blame it on the iPad!



BK said:


> Now I'm watching for my wireless keyboard. Just ordered it from Amazon (just $2 cheaper than from Apple, but every little bit helps!)
> 
> Bonnie


You're going to LOVE your keyboard; I put off buying one b/c I thought the touchpad keyboard was ok; 
was I wrong; I love the bluetooth keyboard; it's really a necessity if you're going to use your iPad to post on Kindleboards.
Enjoy!


----------



## BK

Yep, the Bluetooth keyboard is wonderful -- and it's very simple to switch back in forth when I want to take my iPad away.  Ordered it from Amazon for a few dollars under retail.  (This is my first year with Prime shipping --- what a license to spend money!!)

BTW, you guys were very supportive when I was waiting for weeks and weeks for my 3G to come in at Best Buy... Thought I'd tell you Best Buy finally called me to tell me their shipment arrived ---- I was supposed to get it on April 30; they finally called on May 28.  Too late!

I am so glad I got a wifi iPad instead of waiting for the 3G.  I had an old Verizon broadband card for my laptop, and I was able to upgrade to Verizon's MiFi device with UNLIMITED service grandfathered in (since I had unlimited on the broadband card contract).  I thought I'd lose the unlimited when I changed devices, but my Verizon guy assured me that it would continue -- he said unlimited is so coveted, people sell transferrable contracts on eBay!  MiFi is FAST. I'm loving it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's a tip for using the bluetooth keyboard (at least it made me happy when I discovered it, maybe y'all already know it).

If you need to go to the beginning or the end of a line of text to edit or insert, hold down the command key (next to the space bar) and the left or right arrow key as appropriate.  If you need to go to the beginning or end of your post, press the command key and the up or down arrow.  (The up/down doesn't seem to work for navigating in a web page, however!

Betsy


----------

